# Do things authors say make you NOT want to read thier books?



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

This post made me decide to NOT read a book that I was considering before, am I the only one who does this? 
[link removed]


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No you are not the only one. I have removed books from my to be read pile and placed others in my "never read anything by" based on posts here at KB.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I think a lot of people forget they need to keep their image up. Quite a few times I get turned off from reading by an attitude. Also goes for actors, musicians, etc. I have a few of those on my never-watch list because I cannot get past their rude, real life attitudes. On the other hand, if I spot one being nice, I am more inclined to try their stuff. I have found some great new stuff that way.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

intinst said:


> No you are not the only one. I have removed books from my to be read pile and placed others in my "never read anything by" based on posts here at KB.


I'm the same way, Intinst. Don't get me wrong. I've discovered some wonderful writers here on the KB, and many of them are KB members whose posts I love to read. On those occasions when I've run into posts that completely turn me off, I won't read the books that those people have written. I feel the same way about writers' posts that are riddled with errors. I have too many books that were written by people who really care about their craft to waste my time and money on those of writers who simply churn out poor quality books.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm the same way, Intinst. Don't get me wrong. I've discovered some wonderful writers here on the KB, and many of them are KB members whose posts I love to read. On those occasions when I've run into posts that completely turn me off, I won't read the books that those people have written. I feel the same way about writers' posts that are riddled with errors. I have too many books that were written by people who really care about their craft to waste my time and money on those of writers who simply churn out poor quality books.


You remind me that I forgot to mention that I also put authors on "buy every book by" based on other posts and general demeanor here at KB.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

You all have made me make two new list on my GR account! Will never read and authors I love! =)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

kisala9906 said:


> This post made me decide to NOT read a book that I was considering before, am I the only one who does this?


Well I just removed this one from my list also. I had a sample since it has been recommended so much on Romance/YA forums. After reading that immature authors drivel, I deleted the sample off my Kindle and yes, I do have a list.

Its also not the first time I removed a sample or a TBR. I was vocal about this recently here.

So absolutely it affects my buying and reading that way. There are a lot of books out there that I wont bother with an author that acts like a bratty child. Its a total turn off for me.

In the 3 years I been here on KB specifically I have come across writers that lost me forever as a reader, just by their comments. Others if they wrote in genres I read, I would pick up in a heartbeat based on the same.

You are what you speak. And there are many virtual eyes on those words.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Nope, makes no difference to me. I am a big big fan of Philip Pullman's books, but his personal views and public utterances on certain things are anathema to me. I am a fan of the books, not the man, despite the fact that his books - just like CS Lewis's books before him - represent a personal yet flowery take on things.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I think when readers spend money on books they are entitled to share their opinion. (which is why I love the verified purchase heads-up on Amazon). I also think authors should not respond to critical reviews.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

The only time an author's statements made me not want to read a book is when the author queried me to review a book. At that point, it was usually a matter of "this author is a psycho and I am not going to put myself in that position." But insofar as buying books to read? I rarely pay attention to authors' personal blogs unless I've become a big fan of their work. I mean, I come across a book. I like the cover. I like the blurb. I read an excerpt and like it. I buy it. If I follow the author later and find out he or she is a wacko, I stop reading the blog but if the next book appeals to me I'm buying it anyway.

I don't need to agree with someone to appreciate good writing. I don't even need to_ like _ someone to appreciate good writing. But then again, I have always had a rather compartmentalized brain that way.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I've enjoyed many novels written by people with whom I disagree, and even a few by people that I consider to be total jerks. That's not true of non-fiction.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone have a minor freakout on the internet doesn't bother me; that blog link is rather tame. Just a little steam blowing.

For me, it's the people who constantly promote and say things like "we're all in this together" and promote backscratching. It's one thing to promote someone because you actually like their stuff...it's another to do it because you want it returned, or want it to help you out. I get a greasy feeling from that.

Also, I don't read people who say working on their craft isn't important; I know those books will be a waste of my time.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

No.  I look at it this way.  Writers write.  When someone else might rant to a friend, a writer is more likely to write it down.  It isn't the smartest thing to do, especially making it public, but everyone is entitled to a bad day.

The author said she has been really ill.  She hints that what she wrote might be some of her personal experiences shared.  My guess is that she used her life story, it has been a difficult life, and when people are harsh in their reviews it is more than she can deal with.

The older I get, the more tolerant of these things I become.  I guess I recognize my flaws in others.  I've said some really stupid things.  That doesn't mean I am a stupid person.  I am hopeful that people do not judge me on my worst moment, when that moment might be one in a million.

Sheila


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

_Sheila_ said:


> The older I get, the more tolerant of these things I become. I guess I recognize my flaws in others. I've said some really stupid things. That doesn't mean I am a stupid person. I am hopeful that people do not judge me on my worst moment, when that moment might be one in a million.


An occasional bad day doesn't bother me. In fact, that just shows they are human. Jim Butcher had a bit of a meltdown a few months ago because someone inferred he was a racist in a book review. Did I stop loving Jim Butcher? Not at all. He had a bad day, was up against a deadline with a book that fans wanted and he was late getting out and he snapped a bit.

But, if Jim let's say did this every week, whined all day about the unfairness of the world, called readers stupid...yeah, I'd eventually dump him because I'd stop hearing Harry Dresden and instead hear Jim Butcher.

ETA: edited out WHOA reference


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, 

While I think this is a fair Book Corner discussion, having a link to another site falls under the WHOA rue (What Happens oOn Another site stays on the other site) and the question can be asked without the example, I'm removing references, thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Occasionally, but not usually. I can usually put my own pleasure or edification above an artist's personal views  

However, just like for any other artist or manufacturer or corporation, I might decide not to make a purchase based on not supporting political, racial, environmental, etc. views (that I disagree with) if they are using their public exposure to further such views. I dont believe in censorship but I do believe in the power of the public and free market.

I have also declined to read/purchase a book based on a forward written by the author that demonstrated that she didnt have the background to create a realistic foundation for the science that her book was based on. There were factual errors in the forward that just indicated to me that I wouldnt be legitimately engaged in what was, to me, the most important parts of the book.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> No you are not the only one. I have removed books from my to be read pile and placed others in my "never read anything by" based on posts here at KB.


^^ This ^^


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, mostly "Buy my book!". Authors barging into recommendation threads and pushing their books is really irritating and instantly puts me in a negative frame of mind about them.  And "Love the art, hate the artist" isn't something I've ever been able to reconcile.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like to say that no, comments from authors that I don't agree with or find offensive wouldn't turn me off from reading their books but that isn't necessarily true either. Usually it would take more than one comment though but not always.
I really do try to consider that sometimes we all have bad days and say things that we shouldn't that we probably kick ourselves for later. No one is perfect. 

If I do find that someone has a really bad attitude always though, then yay, I avoid their books. But that is for any author not just KB ones.


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

If the author is writing non-fiction, and the author's comments about the topic of the book seem shallow or otherwise uninteresting, I won't want to read a book-length commentary by that author. 

But fiction? I only care if the person writes well. I'm looking for a good read, not a good buddy.

Anita


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

No, I don't really care.  Authors are people, are going to have their opinions and I'm going to disagree with them sometimes.  If the writing is good I'll still read it.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes. I am somewhat reluctant to know too much about an author. If something makes me dislike the author, it makes me like their books less. I have a great many authors to choose from, I don't need to read any particular author.


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

I like Anita's comment "I only care if the person writes well. I'm looking for a good read, not a good buddy." As a reader--and now, an author--I don't like the author to come between the reader and the story. Once I decide I really like the way an author (of fiction) writes and want to read more of that person, then I like to find out about person behind the pen. Just my point of view.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The day before yesterday I discovered that a writer was calling a reviewer a, um, well, let's just say a type of hole. This was a tad upsetting for me, what with having read two books of hers that were going to feed into rave reviews. Now, she can go to, well, let's just say she shouldn't bring a parka.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been thinking about this thread all day.* I think I'm more bothered by bigoted and racist groups that authors sometimes belong to, as opposed to their words. There is one particular author whose work I will not purchase because he belongs to a group that is so offensive to me that I cannot in conscience give money to him, no matter how little.




*This is how you know I'm on vacation. My brain is lapsing.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

As readers, everyone's entitled to not read someone else's book for whatever reason.

Op isn't the first person nor would it be the last.

(I have pet peeves of people giving 1-star review to books though due to such reasons though.)

Sometimes the work is a reflection of the author's personal opinions and sometimes they're not...


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Other have made some really good points on here about more famous and vocal trad published authors. Seems that indie authors aren't shown the same. I think it's the nature of the relationship and the availability of the author to the fans. Another lesson why it's good to be diplomatic when writing out things. My husband always has a Michael Jordan quote for these sorts of things. Jordan was asked in the 90's why he wouldn't support a democrat politician and his response was "Republicans buy shoes too." I think it's a good moto to go by.

As for me personally, it depends what's been said. Some author comes out with some bigoted statement then no, not gonna happen. They say something nasty about some reviewer, I'm going to chalk it up to poor taste and lack of self control. However, if they are an author I'm mildly interested in it's unlikely I'll seek out their next work. Branding works in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes and no.  General comments that aren't of the "Torture small animals and children" mostly make me roll my eyes.  But I remember when LKH made the comment that she could write what she wanted and if her readers didn't like it they could sod off.  haven't read a single book of hers since.  Which was fine because they got terrible.


----------



## leadbelly (Aug 27, 2011)

I refuse to give money to authors who are bigots or racists and there authors out there that are. I don't care how well they write, I am not going to support them financially while they denigrate people. By supporting them financially, I feel that I'm in some way supporting their views and I won't do that. 

Also, when an author consistently talks bad about people who give their books poor reviews, I'll no longer support that author either. If you don't like bad reviews, you shouldn't be an author 'cause no matter how good an author you are, you're going to get bad reviews and starting flame wars based on said review is just showing your panties and insecurities to the world.


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes! And that goes for the ones who are dead, too!!

Okay, authors are human, and are entitled to their opinions - but shouldn't be surprised if they alienate people in the process. Readers have their own opinions too.

As far as I'm concerned, I won't read any book that I wouldn't be happy about the author as a person reading it to me. Any author worth their salt has to put a fraction, however small, of themselves into their work - and it only takes one drop of ink to taint the water. I don't really care if they write so far against their own personal views - even though they either aren't being true to themselves, or kidding their audience. If they want to do that - I have a piece of advice: keep your own personal views to yourself. You're selling your work - not your candidacy.

History is full of successful authors of fiction who managed this. (I'm sure some of our most famous authors in history would have/could have torpedoed their careers if they had opened their mouths).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a list of authors whose books I will not buy. . .because of the impression I have of them based on their posts here.

Conversely, I have another list of authors whose books I will buy even if they're not my usual thing. . .again, because of the impression I have of them based on their posts here.

And the issues aren't necessarily the biggies: bigotry or some such. Often it's just that the person comes across as an obnoxious know it all jerk. . . .or something. . . .and I don't care to give money or time to such people. I generally ignore any posts they make -- in that I do not respond even when it's clear they're trying to get a rise out of _someone_ and I ignore their books too.

Am I missing some good reads? Possibly. But there are a lot of books out there so I'm not really sacrificing much.

The good news is that the lists aren't permanent, so if you're on the first one there's a definite possibility that you might earn your way off it and maybe even on to the second!   There are a number of folks here who've done just that. . .first impression was incredibly negative but over time I saw that, in fact, there were misunderstandings, which were graciously resolved, and folks have actually become good KB citizens and are generally friendly and helpful.

Moral: be courteous, kind and forgiving, be gentle and peaceful each day, be honest and love all your neighbors, and have a good thing to say. . . . .or, at least, post that way


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Absolutely! A writer lambasted BigAl (book reviewer) in very vile terms for a review done of her book. He did give it a 2 star rating, but his comments about the book were not TERRIBLE, he said the story itself, if you could make it through, was compelling and interesting. Grammar, spelling, and punctuation were horrendous. The author was truly VILE to him in his comments section, as well as anyone else who spoke there. I read the sample, and BigAl was being generous with 2 stars honestly. 

There is NO way I'd ever read her books, even if I were to be PAID to read them.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

fayrlite said:


> Other have made some really good points on here about more famous and vocal trad published authors. Seems that indie authors aren't shown the same. I think it's the nature of the relationship and the availability of the author to the fans. Another lesson why it's good to be diplomatic when writing out things. My husband always has a Michael Jordan quote for these sorts of things. Jordan was asked in the 90's why he wouldn't support a democrat politician and his response was "Republicans buy shoes too." I think it's a good moto to go by.
> 
> As for me personally, it depends what's been said. Some author comes out with some bigoted statement then no, not gonna happen. They say something nasty about some reviewer, I'm going to chalk it up to poor taste and lack of self control. However, if they are an author I'm mildly interested in it's unlikely I'll seek out their next work. Branding works in all sorts of ways.


It has nothing to do with indie versus trad. I actually avoid all author blogs for the most part--because too many times their personal views or actions start to rub me the wrong way. Then I don't feel like reading the books--even when I sought the blog because I loved the books. So I limit the reading I do of author blogs. This year alone, two trad authors were either...extraordinarily rude online or blogged about topics that I not only disagreed with, but disagreed with the way they were ranted about. (There's a time and a place and also a way of ranting versus attacking.)

Sure, free speech and feel free to rant, and I'm sure I'm not always on my best behavior, but it does make a difference.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a list of authors whose books I will not buy. . .because of the impression I have of them based on their posts here.
> 
> Conversely, I have another list of authors whose books I will buy even if they're not my usual thing. . .again, because of the impression I have of them based on their posts here.
> 
> ...


We're all human and sometimes say something in that whole texty/internety kind of way that doesn't carry well... ...or, hell, perhaps we're just plain wrong. 

It's reassuring that nothing is final, at least not for some of the 'listers' 

I do a lot of research reading, so read what I have to in that regard. In comparison, leisure reading has become somewhat of a rarity for me over the past few years, maybe only 10 books a year. Half the authors I read in that latter category in 2011 I've discovered here on KB, and all of those because I liked either their tone, what they said or their professionalism (sometimes all three).


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Someone have a minor freakout on the internet doesn't bother me; that blog link is rather tame. Just a little steam blowing.
> 
> For me, it's the people who constantly promote and say things like "we're all in this together" and promote backscratching. It's one thing to promote someone because you actually like their stuff...it's another to do it because you want it returned, or want it to help you out. I get a greasy feeling from that.


 This is why if I write a review it's only for a book by an author who is either a) dead, or b) someone who would never read what I write in a million years. Even the vague notion that there might be backscratching going on turns me off from writing reviews. The last thing I would want is for someone to think I'm only saying something nice to have that kind of review returned.



> Also, I don't read people who say working on their craft isn't important; I know those books will be a waste of my time.


 Who in the world would say that??


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, this is why I don't like to learn about the authors of my favorite books and rarely read interviews with them. A lot of times, after reading the books, I find out I really don't like the way the author comes across in interviews. They are still my favorite books but I figure if I'd found out about the author before reading them, my feelings on the books would be tainted. Therefore, I don't read books by authors who come across negatively to me.

I think authors needs to be very professional if they're going to participate in online communities like this. Yes, they're human and they have opinions. But a certain level of professionalism is necessary if you want some readers to take you seriously.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

> Also, I don't read people who say working on their craft isn't important; I know those books will be a waste of my time.





SylviaLucas said:


> Who in the world would say that??


Just a side note, there have been authors here on KB who have said that, vehemently. They also do not believe in proofreaders, editors, or anything else, other than "The Storytelling". They believe that their story is all that matters, and bash readers or other writers who tell them they need to correct ANYTHING about their book. This isn't an issue of not wanting to pay for this, it's truly impossible for them to see that their work is in any way inferior.

These authors are also on my never to read list.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just want to say that most of our members, authors and non-authors alike are nice people and behave professionally.  It's what makes KindleBoards the forum it is--a lot of nice folk with common interests.

That being said, there are a few members (again, authors and non-authors) whose posts  make me want to ignore them.  Being a moderator, I can't.  

And I think the authors who behave less than professionally here are relatively few in number.  Again, I appreciate that we've got so many great folk hanging out here!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Some posts make me so angry that I really want to be, what Ann defined as, a _jerk_. Usually they're members who are criticizing Kindleboards and/or the administrative team or they're authors who abuse the rules and over-promote. Ignoring these people doesn't work for me because I can't resist clicking on "You are ignoring this member..." and showing the post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And, as always, if you (generic you, not you, Jeff, in particular) think someone has gone over the line posting here, by all means report them. We have a rehabilitation program:










Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just want to say that most of our members, authors and non-authors alike are nice people and behave professionally. It's what makes KindleBoards the forum it is--a lot of nice folk with common interests.
> 
> That being said, there are a few members (again, authors and non-authors) whose posts make me want to ignore them. Being a moderator, I can't.
> 
> ...





BTackitt said:


> Just a side note, there have been authors here on KB who have said that, vehemently. They also do not believe in proofreaders, editors, or anything else, other than "The Storytelling". They believe that their story is all that matters, and bash readers or other writers who tell them they need to correct ANYTHING about their book. This isn't an issue of not wanting to pay for this, it's truly impossible for them to see that their work is in any way inferior.
> 
> These authors are also on my never to read list.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

Now, how exactly would I properly abuse these forums to be sent to that rehab program? Please feel free to send me a detailed list I can easily follow.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> And, as always, if you (generic you, not you, Jeff, in particular) think someone has gone over the line posting here, by all means report them. We have a rehabilitation program:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A Charleton Heston fan, Sylvia?


Betsy


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That being said, there are a few members (again, authors and non-authors) whose posts make me want to ignore them. Being a moderator, I can't.


I'm sorry! I said I'd try to behave myself! Why must you ignore me!      

WOE! WOE!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did someone say something?









and yeah, like you'd behave...still waiting for THAT.


Betsy


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Sometimes. I don't appreciate certain attitudes, but if a book sounds like something I'll enjoy, I just suck it up and read the book.


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A Charleton Heston fan, Sylvia?
> 
> 
> Betsy


Little bit.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> and yeah, like you'd behave...still waiting for THAT.


Get in line behind my mother.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I tend to give authors a lot of leeway. Even if I find some things annoying--like the constant twitter direct messages to buy their books, I try not to hold it against the book. 

However, what will make me not read their books is if their posts are barely coherent.

A bigger pet peeve of mine is authors who hurriedly throw together really lame books to take advantage of a market niche, and then front load the book with extraneous matter, so you can't see how lame it is until you buy it. I wish they'd use their real names so I could put them on a list of "never-buys" but they usually hide behind pseudonyms. 

I'd much rather read authors who are passionate about their books than the ones who are only interested in making quick cash off of unsuspecting readers.


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> ... and then front load the book with extraneous matter, so you can't see how lame it is until you buy it...


I've done some editing at my day-job for authors who include a lot of front-matter (1. Introduction - 3 pages; 2. Acknowledgements - 1 page; Foreword - 2 pages...). It's exhausting. Pick one, and then please give me chapter one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Get in line behind my mother.


Is SHE a member here? *looks around nervously.* Ye gods....



Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a longer answer than the one last night. 

Yes. There are a couple writers who are so consistently horrible that it wouldn't even occur to me to read them. I don't want to spent another moment with them. I'm thinking these names have to appear on a few lists other than my own. Aside from that, I don't support people who cross a certain line of rudeness with reviewers.

That being said, I let a lot go. I'll read a post that I find offensive, and then promptly forget who posted it. So, you know, amnesia. I think you have to be willfully obnoxious to get on my bad side, and break through my little bubble of live and let live. However, once I've officially written you off I will, um, delight in disliking you. I won't do anything about my dislike, other than curl my lip at your name, and not buy your books, but my lip curl is fierce -- and genetic, is my understanding. 

I think that as long as someone attached writer to their name and has their books in the sig line that, whether they like it or not, they're on the clock. That doesn't mean people are actively judging them every single moment, or even consciously forming an opinion, but what they post counts. Particularly how they treat others, and how they talk about about their job. (Also, being able to string together an interesting sentence.)

As mentioned, some writers are officially in the camp of editing doesn't matter, and it's up to the reader to figure out what I meant. Er, no. They usually say this in the author area, and keep forgetting that readers are allowed there, too. If that's the hill they're willing to die on...

On the other hand, I've probably bought a virtual huge stack of books because I like the authors. If I'll ever get around to reading them, different topic. 

Oh, no racism or bigotry. Different world and political views are fine, as long as they don't feel fueled by hate or the aforementioned racism or bigotry. I like debating with people, and I think sometimes that looks a whole lot like I don't like them, when that's usually not true. In "real life," people I've known for a few months say with shocking regularity, "You know, when I first met you I thought you didn't like me. Then, I figured out that's just your sense of humor." So, yeah, to some extent, the more rotten I an to you, the more I want to be your friend.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I think authors needs to be very professional if they're going to participate in online communities like this.


I guess I didnt realize that the OP was referring to this or other online forums.

So I'll qualify...my post referred to any authors and at the moment I cant think of anything an author has written here that would make me not read them, unless it was about the content itself (not of interest to me).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Any writer who starts blabbing on about the financial side of the business does not understand the psychology of his audience. I watched a writer do it on a panel once, and a deathly hush fell across the room. People want to romanticise authors, not hear about their bank balances.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> Any writer who starts blabbing on about the financial side of the business does not understand the psychology of his audience. I watched a writer do it on a panel once, and a deathly hush fell across the room. People want to romanticise authors, not hear about their bank balances.


Yes and no. I've been asked direct questions about money when I've sat on panels and I've answered what I could (I do have some confidentiality aspects I need to honour). I usually get asked about my income from short fiction so I can usually talk about that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Yes and no. I've been asked direct questions about money when I've sat on panels and I've answered what I could (I do have some confidentiality aspects I need to honour). I usually get asked about my income from short fiction so I can usually talk about that.


Okay, if someone asks you it's a different matter. Otherwise, if you're not asked don't tell.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> Okay, if someone asks you it's a different matter. Otherwise, if you're not asked don't tell.


Oh, I see. Yeah...if it doesn't really relate to what's being talked about.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Oh, I see. Yeah...if it doesn't really relate to what's being talked about.


This writer that I'm talking about -- no names, obviously -- went something like: "Ooh, nothing gets me writing another book like a dip in my bank balance," and it went down like a lead balloon. Readers don't want to hear that. They want to hear about your art. They want you to be starving in a garret. Are there still any such things as garrets, and where do you find them?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about readers...I certainly don't care if writers want to make money... I assume they need to, just as I do.  But I've seen discussions in the Writers' Café between writers where the suggestion that authors made choices due to business reasons started flame wars....

Betsy


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> Any writer who starts blabbing on about the financial side of the business does not understand the psychology of his audience. I watched a writer do it on a panel once, and a deathly hush fell across the room. People want to romanticise authors, not hear about their bank balances.


If you are a professional writer, money matters. Of course, authors sometimes need to discuss finances. There was a time not too long ago when it was absolutely verboten to do so, which meant people had to publish in ignorance. Those were the bad old days. I give a thanks to authors such as Joe Konrath who broke that code and opened up the subject. Just today Kristine Katheryn Rusch wrote a lengthy blog piece scolding authors who she feels don't concentrate enough on _making money_.

If authors blabbing about money offends, I do suggest staying off the Writers' Cafe. We frequently talk money. (Not saying readers aren't welcome, just that if you don't want to know the nitty gritty of writing and that, yes, we expect to be paid, it's not a good place for you) 

I'm sorry that readers don't want to hear that we're human beings who have to pay the mortgage and buy groceries and put clothes on the kids, but there it is. We have to and pretending otherwise strikes me as a slap in the face to authors.

Edit: On the original question, rarely. If the author, actor, artist (whatever) shows themselves to be a racist, a homophobe, etc then probably. Short of that, I tend to cut people slack. People sometimes say something they shouldn't or don't think how something will sound before they hit "Save".


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> That being said, I let a lot go. I'll read a post that I find offensive, and then promptly forget who posted it. So, you know, amnesia. I think you have to be willfully obnoxious to get on my bad side, and break through my little bubble of live and let live. However, once I've officially written you off I will, um, delight in disliking you. I won't do anything about my dislike, other than curl my lip at your name, and not buy your books, but my lip curl is fierce -- and genetic, is my understanding.


LOL! But that lip curl is so cute! Okay, honestly, I don't know if it is or not, but that sentence was pretty dang cute and it made me laugh.

I have the same problem -- posting amnesia. People can be pretty rude to me and I tend to forget about it. Unless they're consistently rude on an over-the-top, what-is-their-problem type of basis. And then the lip curl comes out.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I read a post a few weeks back by someone on twitter who was complaining about his book not selling and hoping that we all get run over by a car, I kid you not. He might have been trying to be funny, but it wasn't to me. I unfollowed the individual, I don't remember the name of his book, but I remember his name, and no, I'll never buy anything from the guy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> If you are a professional writer, money matters. Of course, authors sometimes need to discuss finances. There was a time not too long ago when it was absolutely verboten to do so, which meant people had to publish in ignorance. Those were the bad old days. I give a thanks to authors such as Joe Konrath who broke that code and opened up the subject. Just today Kristine Katheryn Rusch wrote a lengthy blog piece scolding authors who she feels don't concentrate enough on _making money_.
> 
> If authors blabbing about money offends, I do suggest staying off the Writers' Cafe. We frequently talk money. (Not saying readers aren't welcome, just that if you don't want to know the nitty gritty of writing and that, yes, we expect to be paid, it's not a good place for you)
> 
> ...


JRT,

I'll note that I haven't read any reader here saying that they don't want to hear authors talking about money. Only an author saying that of readers. And he doesn't speak for me.

Betsy


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, some author have personal beliefs and ideas that are opposed to my own, but I wouldn't not read an author just because I'm opposed to an idea, unless that author is Ann Coulter--but her subject is what I oppose, not necessarily her writing.

However, let's pick on H.P. Lovecraft as an example--he is dead and his work is (mostly) in the public domain, so I'll call it fair game.  I love his writing and his stories, but the man was a xenophobic bigot.  In many ways he was progressive for his times, yet he really had an irrational dislike for the non-Caucasian races.  I've heard some people refuse to read him because of his racism and if he spoke what he thought about race in the modern public, he'd be totally shunned.  What also interesting is that his personal loathing miscegenation was the root of the one of the greatest horror stories of all time. Go figure.


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have any sort of blacklist, and someone's jerkiness rarely offends me enough to stop me reading their work. I figure everyone's a bit of a jerk sometime or other.

That said, there are a few authors (Lovecraft, Orson Scott Card, et al.) whose world-views so strongly clash with mine that I no longer go out of my way to read their books. Luckily, I read their best works before I learned anything about the authors as people, so I didn't have to do battle with my conscience.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, it depends. A few mentioned about how they can be on a do not buy list, then they can sometimes move off that list. I think I do that, but it's more in my head than on paper. If I remember a name negatively, I know that I remember the name because I haven't heard anything positive to counteract the negative.

Authors are people, so it would take something really nasty (and continue to be nasty/negative for a long time) with no upturn, change to positive, or so forth to really stay on a never buy policy. It would take a real a-hole, basically, to instill in me the kind of feeling that I don't even want to touch what this person has written on a permanent basis.

Or, like Julie, they could go all psycho on me. That'd make me never want to touch it, either.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Absolutely.

I don't read a lot of indie stuff anyway since I have so many mainstream books, classics etc. on my to be read list that are more "sure things".

So if an author's posts on here or elsewhere rub me the wrong way, no way I'm buying the books and giving them any of my hard earned money.  I have no shortage of things to read, so no need to pass my money onto annoying people.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> JRT,
> 
> I'll note that I haven't read any reader here saying that they don't want to hear authors talking about money. Only an author saying that of readers. And he doesn't speak for me.
> 
> Betsy


Good point, Betsy, although as I recently pointed out to another writer who objected to something *I* said about his novel, writers are also readers.

But I very, very hold a grudge about something someone says online. People say things all too often without realizing how they sound. Heaven knows, I do sometimes. Like a couple of other people said, I probably won't even remember who it was who I argued with in a thread. There are a very few things I won't forgive which have to do with bigotry. Other than that, it's just not worth the energy to hold a grudge.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Let's give an example. JRT and I have argued for years on the internet. It seems that we navigated to the same websites and poke each other with hot sticks whenever possible. I know I don't do it on purpose, and I'm sure she doesn't either. It just happens that way.

However, as irritated as I've been at her (many, many, many times), she isn't on my "never buy" list. Just because we get under each other's skins doesn't mean I'm going to write her off.

Now, if she joined the board of directors of an organization like Card belongs to, well, she'd be on the Dog Poop list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Having spent a good bit of the morning going through Book Bazaar posts. . . I will share some other things specific to KB that will cause me to not look a second time at an author. . .and I do usually look the first time, because, well, I'm sorta supposed to look at every thread. 

Y'all are allowed to post every 7 days, or sooner if a member has made a comment or asked a question. Here's when that doesn't work for me.

1. Your post just says "bump" or . It tells me nothing. 
2. Your post is a quote or copy/paste of the same post you used to introduce the book. It tells me nothing new.
3. Your post _ignores_ the fact that someone asked you a question or made a comment. It tells me you really don't care -- you're just putting in time with no understanding of WHY you have a thread.
4. Your post is a LOOONNNNGGGG excerpt. Why should I buy it. . .eventually, I'll have read the whole thing here if I'm interested? 

Mind you. . . these are my personal reactions. . .I have no doubt that there are others for whom this sort of thing works just fine.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 3. Your post _ignores_ the fact that someone asked you a question or made a comment. It tells me you really don't care -- you're just putting in time with no understanding of WHY you have a thread.


This really gets my goat . When a reader takes the time to post in an author's thread and the author's next post is a copy and paste of a standard pitch, my goat is got (gotten). I actually stopped reading a series that I was enjoying when the author did this.


----------



## wdeen (Dec 29, 2011)

I try to enjoy the book. However, some might turn me off because of a particular political, religious, or personal comment they might make. Still try not to let it keep me from enjoying the book.


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

I was at a signing a number of years ago and the author - NYT bestseller - was asked a question by a member of the audience.  The author responded that it was a stupid question and he/she didn't know how to answer it.  It was a simple question - not stupid in any way.  Another person there then asked the author another question that compared this author to another super successful author - the author got very indignant and disgusted and stated that he/she was tired of being compared to this other author.  The entire signing - which was well-attended - was awkward and a number of people got up and left, put off by the writer's attitude.

I was embarrassed for this person.  I wondered if maybe it was a one time thing and maybe he/she was having a bad day.  I asked around when I visited other stores.  He/she apparently has a lot of bad days...

I've never touched books by this person again.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Jeff Shelby said:


> I was embarrassed for this person. I wondered if maybe it was a one time thing and maybe he/she was having a bad day. I asked around when I visited other stores. He/she apparently has a lot of bad days...
> 
> I've never touched books by this person again.


That is so unfortunate. I don't like to make assumptions, but maybe success came too easily? I know that if I were doing a mega signing and being a speaker at an event, I'd be so tickled, I'd have to restrain myself from running out and hugging random people in the audience. NY Times bestseller to boot?

"Mr. Kittrell, please don't harass our guests... please, just come back up here... did you drool on that lady?!"

The point being, I'm self-published and every little step is a small victory that I've sweated over. No one's sweating for me, so making it big would be the greatest feeling in the world. Some authors don't appreciate the fans, but I do: without them, none of this would be possible for me. You'll hear that out of my mouth more than you'll hear anything else. Well, maybe breathing....


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeff Shelby said:


> I was at a signing a number of years ago and the author - NYT bestseller - was asked a question by a member of the audience. The author responded that it was a stupid question and he/she didn't know how to answer it. It was a simple question - not stupid in any way. Another person there then asked the author another question that compared this author to another super successful author - the author got very indignant and disgusted and stated that he/she was tired of being compared to this other author. The entire signing - which was well-attended - was awkward and a number of people got up and left, put off by the writer's attitude.
> 
> I was embarrassed for this person. I wondered if maybe it was a one time thing and maybe he/she was having a bad day. I asked around when I visited other stores. He/she apparently has a lot of bad days...
> 
> I've never touched books by this person again.


I used to work in book retail, and for that matter have been involved in one way or another in publishing for over 20 years, this sort of thing, while not the norm, is not that uncommon either. Some of the biggest names have publishers who will quietly tell you that so and so can be 'difficult' or 'doesn't really work so well with the public'. In particular, for the bestsellers, I suppose it's a catch 22: A lot of them have to do promo work to justify their advances, yet probably don't enjoy that side of their writing gig (marketing and promotion).

I've always thought of writing as a pretty introverted and insular thing, where as marketing and promotion and quite the opposite. I guess that makes it no surprise that people might be uncomfortable or have difficulty balancing the two.


----------



## MichaelPaytonMZ (Dec 29, 2011)

Absolutely. I'm a pretty easy going guy, but if an author says something that is just beyond the pale, I make it a point not to contribute to their livelihood any longer. Stephen King's comment that if kids don't learn to read, their own vocation in life will be the military comes leaping to mind. I have a lot of military vets in my family, none of whom are illiterate, thank you very much, Mr. King.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And, as always, if you (generic you, not you, Jeff, in particular) think someone has gone over the line posting here, by all means report them.


Of course but I do think authors can be unprofessional without necessarily breaking forum policy or rules.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

MichaelPaytonMZ said:


> Absolutely. I'm a pretty easy going guy, but if an author says something that is just beyond the pale, I make it a point not to contribute to their livelihood any longer. Stephen King's comment that if kids don't learn to read, their own vocation in life will be the military comes leaping to mind. I have a lot of military vets in my family, none of whom are illiterate, thank you very much, Mr. King.


I've never taken that quote to mean the military is for illiterates, but rather to mean that education gives you more options. People should join up because they want to, because they feel a calling, not because they're poor, uneducated, and have nowhere else to go. This is how I took the quote ... that war is traditionally what the powerful declare, and the powerless fight. Knowledge is power, it's choice, and the men and women who fight should want to fight.


----------



## GGKeets (Jan 2, 2012)

MichelleR said:


> I've never taken that quote to mean the military is for illiterates, but rather to mean that education gives you more options. People should join up because they want to, because they feel a calling, not because they're poor, uneducated, and have nowhere else to go. This is how I took the quote ... that war is traditionally what the powerful declare, and the powerless fight. Knowledge is power, it's choice, and the men and women who fight should want to fight.


Definitely agree with you about that quote. I remember when I was in school, there were quite a few of my peers who weren't interested in education at all because they were "just going to enlist." That was the only path they saw and to them education wasn't a necessity. That being said I also new many indivuals who generally wanted to enlist but saw it more as a career than just the path they were going to take. Those guys and girls worked very hard at everything.

Nevertheless if an author is established and has already proven themselves as a solid writer, then I really don't care what they say or do. However, I have observed several KB authors, particularly in the last day or so, who have gone off the handle a bit at others with no provocation whatsoever. I'm not saying I'll never look at their work but I do feel a little twinge now when I glimpse their names and signatures.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I tend to avoid threads where an author is strongly expressing views I don't agree with. Whether that would stop me buying their books I don't know. It certainly would if they were expressing racist views. 

I do admit there are a couple of indie authors I've added to a mental 'no go zone' as far as book buying goes, simply because of their blatant arrogance and rudeness to others. I can't imagine them writing characters I enjoy if their own character is so prickly. I may be wrong, but I'm not going to waste time trying to find out when there are so many pleasant authors I would rather read.


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm British and so I have a paralysing fear of rudeness. That can turn me off an author a bit, but I don't think it's ever been a deciding factor for me. 

As I said on another thread that I have something of an issue when it comes to Orson Scott Card. His books are excellent, but his politics disturb me. What is even more remarkable is that I just can't reconcile the books with the man; the philosophies seem to be completely at odds. Card has also been pretty rude to fans writing fan-fiction; that's his right, but it still makes him a jerk. It kind of makes me feel like he doesn't deserve his fans. 

However, for the most part I'm good at separating things. I'm usually at odds with South Park politically, but I still enjoy it for its strong skeptical themes etc. If something has value, the personal views of the author aren't always important.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

MichaelPaytonMZ said:


> Absolutely. I'm a pretty easy going guy, but if an author says something that is just beyond the pale, I make it a point not to contribute to their livelihood any longer. Stephen King's comment that if kids don't learn to read, their own vocation in life will be the military comes leaping to mind. I have a lot of military vets in my family, none of whom are illiterate, thank you very much, Mr. King.


I don't think he was saying that all people in the military are illiterates. I'm a veteran, and I served with some very smart people and some people who were to be charitable, not at all bright.


----------



## JScott (Dec 3, 2011)

This hasn't happened to me yet. But I suppose one thing that an author could do that would turn me off from reading his or her book would be if they used foul language to express themselves (written or oral). I feel that any author should be able to communicate without the need to swear or use coarse language. 

Like I said, this hasn't happened to me yet although I have had similar experiences when college professors would swear during their lectures. In my eyes, this chopped them down several levels academically and I no longer had the same respect for them. Intelligent people should have no problem finding the vocabulary to communicate and this goes for authors as well.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I dislike rudeness, and it leaves a lasting impression on me. Of course, I have also heard friends say they find non-rude "artists" unappealing because their books are likely boring. It's a crap shoot, I guess.

As to whether I'd read the book of someone I disliked? Maybe. But, likely only if I borrowed it off someone. Very likely not if I had to pay for it.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> I think a lot of people forget they need to keep their image up. Quite a few times I get turned off from reading by an attitude. Also goes for actors, musicians, etc. I have a few of those on my never-watch list because I cannot get past their rude, real life attitudes. On the other hand, if I spot one being nice, I am more inclined to try their stuff. I have found some great new stuff that way.


Gee guys, you're tough. Give us a break, will you? I think authors sometimes let their hair down and express themselves in these boards and they don't realize how they are perceived. I think sometimes we think we're only talking among authors when they are really a lot of readers reading our stuff. I think most authors love their readers and the last thing they want to do is turn them off. We write to be read after all and most of us are not in it for the money. We're in it because we love to write, is that simple. And if we complain about reviews and other things it is because sometimes we're targeted unfairly. So when you come into our world (and it's not an easy one, believe me it's a lot easier to be a reader) be kind.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Beatriz said:


> Gee guys, you're tough. Give us a break, will you? I think authors sometimes let their hair down and express themselves in these boards and they don't realize how they are perceived. I think sometimes we think we're only talking among authors when they are really a lot of readers reading our stuff. I think most authors love their readers and the last thing they want to do is turn them off. We write to be read after all and most of us are not in it for the money. We're in it because we love to write, is that simple. And if we complain about reviews and other things it is because sometimes we're targeted unfairly. So when you come into our world (and it's not an easy one, believe me it's a lot easier to be a reader) be kind.


I guess my only response would be to be smart with your posts. It isn't just readers at KindleBoards that see these things. Everything is also on Google for anyone using their search engine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Beatriz said:


> Gee guys, you're tough. Give us a break, will you? I think authors sometimes let their hair down and express themselves in these boards and they don't realize how they are perceived. I think sometimes we think we're only talking among authors when they are really a lot of readers reading our stuff. I think most authors love their readers and the last thing they want to do is turn them off. We write to be read after all and most of us are not in it for the money. We're in it because we love to write, is that simple. And if we complain about reviews and other things it is because sometimes we're targeted unfairly. *So when you come into our world (and it's not an easy one, believe me it's a lot easier to be a reader) be kind.*


Well, except, this thread is in the book Corner. . . .so it's not, strictly speaking, "your world". 

Even the Cafe is open to readers -- though I agree, at least there you have the expectation that writers are going to be talking about their books and all. And as moderators we do try to cut some slack because we realize it's something folks are passionate about.

But, more importantly, I think EVERYONE needs to remember that this is a public internet forum and not post something you wouldn't want your boss, or spouse, or mother to see.

Finally, I get 'letting the hair down'. . .but if I don't like how you look with the hair down, I reserve the right to decide not to purchase your work. 



intinst said:


> I guess my only response would be to be smart with your posts. It isn't just readers at KindleBoards that see these things. Everything is also on Google for anyone using their search engine.


An excellent point. . . and those Googlers won't necessarily see the context in which a comment is made!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Betsy keeps us alive to serve this ship. Row well and live. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


>


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

@Beatriz - Yes, I have no idea how hard it is to remain professional as an author on these boards.  Really, it is not hard. Just imagine your granny stumbling over this or a potential boss. Opinions can be voiced and should be so no one appears like automatron droids. (Bonus points to you if you know where that phrase comes from.) There is decorum to follow. Be courteous, be polite, and do not bite the hand that feeds your creativity whether it be through money or praise.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

It hasn't happened with books for my, but plenty with actors.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> It hasn't happened with books for me, but plenty with actors.


Yep! There are definitely actors that I used to enjoy, but due to things they have said or done in public, they have removed themselves from my list of to be watched.


----------



## kaykay543 (Jan 10, 2012)

Posting on a public forum is just like being out in public. If you are selling anything to the public (be it books, horses, cleaning supplies--whatever) you need to be aware of how your "voice" comes off. 

No matter what type of forum I post on, I try to always be aware that I am projecting an image of myself. I would like that to be a good image. That isn't to say that I wont get into a debate; but I will also do it respectfully. 

Kay


----------



## Barbara F (Jan 7, 2012)

I haven't nixed a writer for an attitude. The only one off hand that bothered me was when Stephen King (and there were others) who compared J.K. Rowling with Stephanie Meyer. Even going as far as say Stephanie Meyer wasn't a good author. For me, if you can take me away from the real world for a little while, you are a good author. If I can't get your characters and their story out of my head several days later, you are a good writer. All three are great at what they do, each has a different style. Why would we want to read the same thing from everyone. Hopefully the attitudes can stay out of the book.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

BTackitt said:
 

> Yep! There are definitely actors that I used to enjoy, but due to things they have said or done in public, they have removed themselves from my list of to be watched.


Especially done! Oh my, the things they've done.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I listened to an extremely obnoxious New York Times bestselling medical thriller author speak at the Maui Writers' Conference awhile back. He managed to insult all women, and specifically women editors. He then went on to claim that he had populated most of Maui. I will never buy, borrow, or read an excerpt from his books.

Generally, however, I buy books when the subject interests me, and I like the writing. I usually don't hold grudges.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ben White said:


> Yes, mostly "Buy my book!". Authors barging into recommendation threads and pushing their books is really irritating and instantly puts me in a negative frame of mind about them. And "Love the art, hate the artist" isn't something I've ever been able to reconcile.


The above is me. Having grown up in the age of mass marketing, where advertising is placed on gas pump handles, I am hyper allergic to people trying to sell me something when I don't want to be sold to. The Internet is of course the ultimate expression of that practice I disdain. So I put up with banner ads, because like tv ads used to be, they were what paid the fare for something I liked. And i dont mind displaying books in sigs here. In both cases I've learned not to notice the ad unless I consciously decide to look for it. But anywhere outside of that, I wince instantly at the slightest hint of sales tactics. And said tactics are almost certain to produce the opposite of the desired result.

It might be wrong or unfair of me, but I couldn't change the reaction even if I wanted to (and I don't)!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

OwenAdams said:


> As I said on another thread that I have something of an issue when it comes to Orson Scott Card. His books are excellent, but his politics disturb me. What is even more remarkable is that I just can't reconcile the books with the man; the philosophies seem to be completely at odds. Card has also been pretty rude to fans writing fan-fiction; that's his right, but it still makes him a jerk. It kind of makes me feel like he doesn't deserve his fans.


Considering that the message I took from Ender's Game was about tolerance and not blindly hating and stereotyping, I understand.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

It's hard for me to say how much an author's public demeanor sways me for or against his/her books, because it depends so much on the individual situation. When I see occasional interviews with a big name author dissing certain genres or implying other popular authors are hacks undeserving of their success, I'll admit I form an impression of him or her as unlikable and arrogant. It certainly doesn't make me eager to rush out and buy that author's books. But I also doubt it'd keep me from buying their books if they wrote something I was strongly interested in. I'll still watch movies featuring actors I dislike as people because I like the overall movie or because I have to grudgingly admit the actor has talent. 

But it seems a little different with indie authors than with traditionally published authors, because indies generally spend more time chatting casually online and getting up close and personal with individual readers. Being approachable and putting on a good public face is an important part of how an indie builds a name for herself, whereas a New York Times bestseller can possibly afford to be a grouch because it's his famous books readers are buying, not his personality. If anything, I think indies have a lot more pitfalls open to them than bigger authors do and often less experience to lean on. I don't say that as an excuse for indies behaving badly but I do sometimes think I ought to be more forgiving than I am. 

All that said, there are certain occasions where an author's unprofessional behavior puts me off enough to get them on my blacklist forever. Probably the chief way is by attacking a reviewer for an unfavorable review. I also get pretty irked when I see authors crossing the bounds of decency with self-promotion, although I think that's sometimes due to inexperience, not intentional rudeness. I definitely try to avoid authors who boast about not having any need to hire an editor or those who refer to their readership in a demeaning way.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Barbara F said:


> I haven't nixed a writer for an attitude. The only one off hand that bothered me was when Stephen King (and there were others) who compared J.K. Rowling with Stephanie Meyer. Even going as far as say Stephanie Meyer wasn't a good author. For me, if you can take me away from the real world for a little while, you are a good author. If I can't get your characters and their story out of my head several days later, you are a good writer. All three are great at what they do, each has a different style. Why would we want to read the same thing from everyone. Hopefully the attitudes can stay out of the book.


I don't begrudge Ms. Meyers her success, and I agree with you that any book that brings pleasure is a good one; however, since I support all readers in discussing the books they read, I don't see drawing the line when it comes to the views of arguably one of the best writers, certainly one of the most successful writers, of all time. I want to pretty much know every thought that crosses his mind concerning writers and writing.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The above is me. Having grown up in the age of mass marketing, where advertising is placed on gas pump handles, I am hyper allergic to people trying to sell me something when I don't want to be sold to. The Internet is of course the ultimate expression of that practice I disdain. So I put up with banner ads, because like tv ads used to be, they were what paid the fare for something I liked. And *I dont mind displaying books in sigs here. In both cases I've learned not to notice the ad unless I consciously decide to look for it.* But anywhere outside of that, I wince instantly at the slightest hint of sales tactics. And said tactics are almost certain to produce the opposite of the desired result.
> 
> It might be wrong or unfair of me, but I couldn't change the reaction even if I wanted to (and I don't)!


My emphasis.

I'm surprised at how easy it is to become blind to the sig lines, though I suppose it takes time for some kind of blinkered vision induced by over-exposure to settle in. 

I think the sig lines are a great compromise; letting authors get the word out without them having to crawl in the gutter with desperate puppy dog eyes, while mumbling a mantra of "buymybook, buymybook..."

Darn, I feel dirty after typing that last bit... 

EDIT:

I just wanted to add, lest I divert the conversation, I think people (reader or author) have to be aware of what they say online. I'm quick to pick up on people who I suspect would rub me the wrong way if we were to meet face to face. Someone like that, quite frankly, no, I don't want to buy their book/s.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

OwenAdams said:


> I'm British and so I have a paralysing fear of rudeness. That can turn me off an author a bit, but I don't think it's ever been a deciding factor for me.
> 
> As I said on another thread that I have something of an issue when it comes to Orson Scott Card. His books are excellent, but his politics disturb me. What is even more remarkable is that I just can't reconcile the books with the man; the philosophies seem to be completely at odds. Card has also been pretty rude to fans writing fan-fiction; that's his right, but it still makes him a jerk. It kind of makes me feel like he doesn't deserve his fans.
> 
> However, for the most part I'm good at separating things. I'm usually at odds with South Park politically, but I still enjoy it for its strong skeptical themes etc. If something has value, the personal views of the author aren't always important.


Thank you. you understood exactly what I was trying to say. I like George Clooney but he has said some stupid things on interviews. Do I get turned off and say "I'm never going to see another Clooney movie?" No. He's still a good actor, a great looker and I enjoy him, so I separate the stupid things that come out of his mouth sometimes because of the work he produces. That's my criteria for judging authors. I separate the person from the art, if not, you limit yourself and miss out on a lot of good work.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Beatriz said:


> Thank you. you understood exactly what I was trying to say. I like George Clooney but he has said some stupid things on interviews. Do I get turned off and say "I'm never going to see another Clooney movie?" No. He's still a good actor, a great looker and I enjoy him, so I separate the stupid things that come out of his mouth sometimes because of the work he produces. That's my criteria for judging authors. I separate the person from the art, if not, you limit yourself and miss out on a lot of good work.


George Clooney is a good actor and a great looker? I will buy that you enjoy him. Peter Sellers was a great actor. Johnny Depp is a great actor. I would consider George Clooney a competent craftsman and that is high praise when you consider people like Sean Penn.

I will readily admit I limit myself but it's like my brother-in-law when he realized the breweries made beer faster than he can drink it--slightly. Books and authors appear much faster than I can read. I would go crazy if I didn't limit myself some way. And, making idiotic statements in public or behaving badly is not a bad reason.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickt said:


> George Clooney is a good actor and a great looker? I will buy that you enjoy him. Peter Sellers was a great actor. Johnny Depp is a great actor. I would consider George Clooney a competent craftsman and that is high praise when you consider people like Sean Penn.


Note that Beatriz did NOT say GC was a great actor (the great looker is indisputable ). In my opinion, there's not a huge distance between her "good actor" and your "competent craftsman."

Not to derail the thread...

I think people are totally entitled to pick their own reasons for selecting books to read. Personally, I only read books by gray-haired hard-of-hearing one-legged people of Albanian descent.* I read about one book a year.

Betsy

*this was typed with tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm late chiming in, but I would say an author's attitude could likely be a deciding factor in whether I purchase their books. It depends on how far it goes. It's a free country and people are entitled to their opinions on both sides of the issue. However, an author's work is usually a part of them and their views might color the story itself, so it might turn me off.

One thing that DEFINITELY turns me off is when an author responds, argues and/or whines about a bad review. Not everyone is going to like everything that's published. Bad reviews mean people are reading and paying attention to your work, whether they enjoy it or not.  I'm actually a little suspicious if an author gets nothing but rave reviews. 

This is a great discussion. It's always interesting to see how people differ in their views.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Alicia Dean said:


> I'm late chiming in, but I would say an author's attitude could likely be a deciding factor in whether I purchase their books. It depends on how far it goes. It's a free country and people are entitled to their opinions on both sides of the issue. However, an author's work is usually a part of them and their views might color the story itself, so it might turn me off.
> 
> One thing that DEFINITELY turns me off is when an author responds, argues and/or whines about a bad review. Not everyone is going to like everything that's published. Bad reviews mean people are reading and paying attention to your work, whether they enjoy it or not. I'm actually a little suspicious if an author gets nothing but rave reviews.
> 
> This is a great discussion. It's always interesting to see how people differ in their views.


I so agree with this. All of it.
Normally, I go out of my way to try to NOT learn about actors or authors, because I don't want their views (flaky or otherwise) to "color" my experience of their work. I really don't want to know if an author I enjoy is (or was) a flaming nut-job. I assume most actors are (that's a joke) so I really avoid finding out anything about them.

The only problem is that some authors let strange ideas flow into their books. I re-read one recently where rabid anti-gun, anti-hunting views trickled into the book in an obvious & ridiculous way. The hero indicated that he despised hunters because they took automatic weapons like machine guns out to hunt defenseless woodland creatures. Now, regardless of your stance on hunting issues or gun laws, I think most folks realize there's not a hunter on this planet who goes Rambo and uses a machine gun to hunt Bambi. Because there wouldn't be enough left of Bambi to eat or mount as a trophy, assuming you could even hit the beast at long range with a weapon notorious for inaccuracy in an auto configuration. Not that I know what I'm talking about, one way or the other...except even as a non-hunter, I saw the flaws and resented the feeling of being manipulated and lectured.

That's the kind of thing that makes me wince and start to wonder if I really want to read another book by the author. i don't mind if a character is acting "within character." But when an author's views start to bleed through too blatently or the fiction becomes a political manifesto through which the author is trying to manipulate the reader, well, I start to draw the line. This goes for any agenda, really. I hate feeling manipulated or coerced. I do like being challenged and hearing a new argument about an opposing viewpoint, or reading about characters in conflict because of their notions--that's the real world and real characters. But there's a difference between that and manipulation. Hard to define, but we all know it when we experience it.

It's not just political viewpoints, either. I've seen some less skilled authors blatantly try to manipulate me into liking a generally unlikeable (smart-mouthed heroine, usually) character by doing the, "she was orphaned and had to live with a cruel uncle, clean his house, and support her three physically challenged siblings and a dog by working at the sawmill when she was just six" routine. Blech.

So....I really don't care what an author believes or doesn't believe in real life.  I just don't want to be lectured or manipulated in their books.
And if I see a lot of "Same to you, buddy" comments by the author in reply to negative reviews or comments, well, I might be leery, but it wouldn't necessarily prevent me from buying the first book if I liked the excerpt and concept. And if I like the first book, I'll be inclined to buy others and just ignore any hissy fits I see in the comments.  Authors are human, too. Sure, it's not professional, but who among us...(you know the rest).


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

LOL. Too funny. And so true.



Amy Corwin said:


> It's not just political viewpoints, either. I've seen some less skilled authors blatantly try to manipulate me into liking a generally unlikeable (smart-mouthed heroine, usually) character by doing the, "she was orphaned and had to live with a cruel uncle, clean his house, and support her three physically challenged siblings and a dog by working at the sawmill when she was just six" routine. Blech.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> And if I see a lot of "Same to you, buddy" comments by the author in reply to negative reviews or comments, well, I might be leery, but it wouldn't necessarily prevent me from buying the first book if I liked the excerpt and concept. And if I like the first book, I'll be inclined to buy others and just ignore any hissy fits I see in the comments.  Authors are human, too. Sure, it's not professional, but who among us...(you know the rest).


And for me, that sort of behavior, would make me think "I'm not sure I like this person and I don't want to give them any of my money."

Sure, you/he/she/they have the right to say whatever you/he/she/they want. And I have the right to take what you/he/she/they say and decide to purchase or not based on that.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Alicia Dean said:


> I'm late chiming in, but I would say an author's attitude could likely be a deciding factor in whether I purchase their books. It depends on how far it goes. It's a free country and people are entitled to their opinions on both sides of the issue. However, an author's work is usually a part of them and their views might color the story itself, so it might turn me off.
> 
> One thing that DEFINITELY turns me off is when an author responds, argues and/or whines about a bad review. Not everyone is going to like everything that's published. Bad reviews mean people are reading and paying attention to your work, whether they enjoy it or not. I'm actually a little suspicious if an author gets nothing but rave reviews.
> 
> This is a great discussion. It's always interesting to see how people differ in their views.


I think authors simply let off steam about bad reviews but I do agree with you that nothing but rave reviews would be suspicious, that said, what is wrong with sharing a bad review with your peers? A lot of them are totally unjustified and malicious. I had a reader accuse me of mistakes in my book and the post she left on my web was full of mistakes, she couldn't even spell for crying outloud and she was picking on me? This is just one sample but the others could probably site a thousand.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Beatriz said:


> Thank you. you understood exactly what I was trying to say. I like George Clooney but he has said some stupid things on interviews. Do I get turned off and say "I'm never going to see another Clooney movie?" No. He's still a good actor, a great looker and I enjoy him, so I separate the stupid things that come out of his mouth sometimes because of the work he produces. That's my criteria for judging authors. I separate the person from the art, if not, you limit yourself and miss out on a lot of good work.


Watching a movie is a lot less time investment than reading a book though. There are also less movies out there to choose from. I've already got 60+ books on my to-read list and many more that I have some interest in but didn't make the "cut". I don't have time to read something from an author whose comments annoy me.

Fact of the matter is, there are far too many books out there for anyone to NOT miss out on a lot of good work. No one is ever going to be able to read ALL the good books out there. I accept that by ruling out authors who say things which bother me, I may be ruling out some good work - I'm okay with that because I already read a lot of good books.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Watching a movie is a lot less time investment than reading a book though. There are also less movies out there to choose from. I've already got 60+ books on my to-read list and many more that I have some interest in but didn't make the "cut". I don't have time to read something from an author whose comments annoy me.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, there are far too many books out there for anyone to NOT miss out on a lot of good work. No one is ever going to be able to read ALL the good books out there. I accept that by ruling out authors who say things which bother me, I may be ruling out some good work - I'm okay with that because I already read a lot of good books.


Yep. And it's also a matter of how directly your money is going to the person you dislike. With a self published book, you're directly giving your money to the author you dislike.

With a movie, the actor is getting a piece of it, but there are hundreds of other people involved with the movie as well.

So I can more easily live with seeing a movie that has an actor I think is a jerk in it, than I can buying a book written by someone I think is a jerk.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I think this sort of review speaks more of the reviewer than the author, and I believe intellligent readers will recognize that. Sorry about that. That does suck. I don't like the unjustified, malicious reviews, either. But, when an author gets into a shouting match with a reviewer, it reflects poorly on the author. I don't like reviews when it's obvious the reviewer hasn't even read the book. I had a reviewer call one of my books a 'Satanic Bodice Ripper' and say that I threw in everything except the kitchen sink, and I should have added a dog. Ironically, it's my only book where one of my main characters (the hero) actually owned a dog.  I also had a Wiccan angry with me because of the way I portrayed her religion, when I never mentioned Wicca or Paganism in my book. It was about 'fictional' witches. Anyway...I guess you just have to overlook the things you can't control.



Beatriz said:


> I think authors simply let off steam about bad reviews but I do agree with you that nothing but rave reviews would be suspicious, that said, what is wrong with sharing a bad review with your peers? A lot of them are totally unjustified and malicious. I had a reader accuse me of mistakes in my book and the post she left on my web was full of mistakes, she couldn't even spell for crying outloud and she was picking on me? This is just one sample but the others could probably site a thousand.


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife (May 10, 2011)

To me this is silly.....if we were to really delve into the backgrounds, beliefs, sayings, rants, raves, feelings, lives of others (actors, writers, musicians, politicians, lawyers, doctors, etc....) then we would all mostly likely find something that we don't like in each and every one of them. If your child needed a surgery that was critical to their survival and you'd been recommended to one of the best doctors in the world because he's done such a great job before, would you not give your money to him for his services if you found out that he did/said/wrote/acted out something horrible that you didn't agree with. We all have our good and bad days. I'll be the first to admit that I say and do things all the time, when in hindsight I'm looking back thinking...ok now that was not the best side of me to show. I write Fantasy Fiction. If someone read the sample of my book, liked it and put it on their TBR list, and then happen to see on my church's website that I love God, play the piano, and sing , so then decided to delete it because they couldn't stand the way I lived or what I said...then it's their lost. They may have potentially missed out on a really great author, and I will have never even known about the lesson they were trying to teach me by not buying my book. BUT one good thing that will have probably happened out of all of that, is that they will run back and tell all their friends a "CAN you believe she did/said that" story, and my book will come up in the topic, and then some or all will go check it out just to see how such a great author could believe/say/do something so offending...  

I'll never "cut off my nose to spite my face"...that would just make it a lose/lose situation all around. If it looks good, and the samples good...I'll buy it and read it...who knows what I might gain by the end of the last chapter.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

To clarify, I don't really care about an author's beliefs, politics etc.  Unless they're really stream like racism etc. anyway.

I'm just not going to buy if I see them on a forum being rude to others.  Particularly if they're being rude to readers who are their bread and butter.  That's a clear sign that they're an a-hole and I don't like giving my money to a-holes.

Actors, musicians etc. are generally not directly interacting with fans on internet forums or in person, so we don't get that glimpse into what they're like.

Authors (or actors, directors, musicians etc.) really shouldn't waste time reading their reviews IMO.  Especially not if they're thin skinned.  And they definitely shouldn't be responding to them and attacking people who post them. That just reflects very poorly on them and is going to turn of other potential readers of their work.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Beatriz said:


> I think authors simply let off steam about bad reviews but I do agree with you that nothing but rave reviews would be suspicious, that said, what is wrong with sharing a bad review with your peers? A lot of them are totally unjustified and malicious. I had a reader accuse me of mistakes in my book and the post she left on my web was full of mistakes, she couldn't even spell for crying outloud and she was picking on me? This is just one sample but the others could probably site a thousand.


The difference is you are not paying the reviewer for the words she is writing. Certainly a thoughtful, well written review with correct spelling and grammar is ideal, but in the end she may have expressed her (and it is only one person's opinion) misgivings about your work in the best way she could.

I can understand authors wanting to share frustrations or joys about a review with their peers. I just think if authors decide to do that, they need to speak about the review itself and not the reviewer and realize that their words may be read by thousands.

I do put certain authors on a do-not-read list because of attitudes I dislike. Just like I stopped using an electrician that had done some great work in my home because he became very vocal in our community about a political issue I strongly disagree with. I don't need to financially support someone who's views are an anathema to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ThatGurlthatlife said:


> To me this is silly.....if we were to really delve into the backgrounds, beliefs, sayings, rants, raves, feelings, lives of others (actors, writers, musicians, politicians, lawyers, doctors, etc....) then we would all mostly likely find something that we don't like in each and every one of them. If your child needed a surgery that was critical to their survival and you'd been recommended to one of the best doctors in the world because he's done such a great job before, would you not give your money to him for his services if you found out that he did/said/wrote/acted out something horrible that you didn't agree with.


That's an extreme example, though I still think I'd weigh their character heavily in making my decision. But my life (or my child's) doesn't depend on whether I read _this_ author's book. 

Plus, I'm not 'delving'. I'm talking about what for everyone else is a perfectly rational and normal conversation and someone pops in and rather nastily starts to criticize what others are saying. That doesn't appeal to me. And I won't be buying anything that person is selling.


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

I always thought I'd be more discerning, but my answer is no.  I thought that I'd dump an author if I found something about them that was grossly at odds with how I think and feel, but I simply love books too much.  I still read Orson Scott Card even after I found his wildly crazy point of views permeating the internet.  Sometimes I'll see things in a new light, based on how I've seen the author act, but I can't get myself to put the book down because I find the person who crafted it distasteful.  

Similarly, I'll read books that I don't agree with the message or stylistic choices.  I've read the entire Sword of Truth series a few times, because I find them entertaining, even though I've heard them described as "an Ayn Rand boostrapping right-wing gospel".  I don't agree with the thoughts and messages, but I like a good story.  

Maybe I'm just a book junkie and will get my fix any way I can, even if the source isn't terribly clean.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's an extreme example, though I still think I'd weigh their character heavily in making my decision. But my life (or my child's) doesn't depend on whether I read _this_ author's book.
> 
> Plus, I'm not 'delving'. I'm talking about what for everyone else is a perfectly rational and normal conversation and someone pops in and rather nastily starts to criticize what others are saying. That doesn't appeal to me. And I won't be buying anything that person is selling.


Same here, Ann.


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

tkkenyon said:


> I agree completely, but I must make a respectful caveat.
> 
> When my first and second novels were published (not currently available on Kindle, or in print, really,) I had a couple reviewers (one at a major reviewing journal) who said that my (the author's) Christian religious beliefs got didactic and/or dogmatic.
> 
> ...


 I love this post.

- a fellow CTer


----------



## thwaters (Dec 12, 2011)

For me, books are such a personal thing.  If I really love an author's writing style and the content of their book, then I feel a real connection to that author.  I've never been one to be intrigued by the personal lives of public figures, so I don't purposefully take the time to find out who they really are.  But... if I happened to hear them in an interview, and they said something that was offensive to my belief system (I'm very open-minded, so it'd have to be something pretty rotten), then that would make me sad, and I'd immediately remove their book from my shelf and donate it to the Feline Rescue book fair.  I would never purchase any of their books again.  The same is true for movie stars & musicians.  There are a few movie stars who've said some pretty offensive things IMO, and I make a definite point of avoiding their movies -- however, that is a very rare occurrence.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

thwaters said:


> For me, books are such a personal thing. If I really love an author's writing style and the content of their book, then I feel a real connection to that author. I've never been one to be intrigued by the personal lives of public figures, so I don't purposefully take the time to find out who they really are. But... if I happened to hear them in an interview, and they said something that was offensive to my belief system (I'm very open-minded, so it'd have to be something pretty rotten), then that would make me sad, and I'd immediately remove their book from my shelf and donate it to the Feline Rescue book fair. I would never purchase any of their books again. The same is true for movie stars & musicians. There are a few movie stars who've said some pretty offensive things IMO, and I make a definite point of avoiding their movies -- however, that is a very rare occurrence.


Where this is a unique case is that here on this forum we have authors posting with thumbnails of their bookcovers in their signatures.

So it's a unique case where authors can be advertising their books and saying things in posts that may offend potential readers. If they care at all about selling books, then they need to at least have the common sense to be polite and respectful to others on a forum full of readers! If they just write for love of writing and couldn't care less how many copies they sell, then they can say whatever they want of course.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Beatriz said:


> I think authors simply let off steam about bad reviews but I do agree with you that nothing but rave reviews would be suspicious, that said, what is wrong with sharing a bad review with your peers? A lot of them are totally unjustified and malicious. I had a reader accuse me of mistakes in my book and the post she left on my web was full of mistakes, she couldn't even spell for crying outloud and she was picking on me? This is just one sample but the others could probably site a thousand.


Yes, there are a lot of mean, bad, rude, inappropriate reviews out there, and when people who don't appreciate mean, bad, rude, and inappropriate reviews see them then they will dismiss them, particularly if they're surrounded by reviews that come across as fair and articulate.

You know who can least judge the quality of a review, other than if it's filled with blatant errors? The author. Because criticism toward something you worked hard on hurts, even if the criticism is mild. So, you post that you got a really mean review, reviewers and readers see it, and -- unless it's truly stalkery-crazy -- the only one who will be hurt by it is you.

Because, in most cases, the reviewer is a non-professional and you are the one selling your wares, the professional. Reviewers are readers, readers who shared an opinion. A lot of readers don't review because they're afraid -- afraid to be attacked by a writer, or to have their own real or perceived short-comings pointed out. So, a writer comes along and attacks a reviewer, and what do you think readers take away from it?

1. This person stuck his or her neck out and got it chomped off.

2. This person was way more articulate than I would have been, and the writer called him or her unqualified to review.

3. I will never review anything unless I can say I love it. Maybe not even then.

In short, when you complain here, you are not sharing your bad review with just your peers, but with everyone who wanders through. Now, find a group of trusted peers and email them, and no one can complain. Well, okay, that backfired for a woman last week -- she was calling for folks to vote down a reviewer, and one of the people on her email list forwarded it to the author. But perhaps she trusted unwisely, and she really was being unethical. However, you should be able to vent at the appropriate place and time, but there is simply no way Kindleboards is that place. 

***​
In the case of the above email circle, by the way, when the email leaked everyone went to vote up the review. So, she got the opposite result, and the despised review is pretty much etched in stone as the most helpful review for the life of the book.

As interesting as that was, in reading the thread I discovered that an author I genuinely liked and who was about to get 2 five star reviews from me called a reviewer a, er, hole repeatedly. Now I won't review her. I loved her books and might have to give up on reading them as well. Twitter, like this board, is also not the best place to call out a reviewer -- just saying.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

ThatGurlthatlife said:


> To me this is silly.....if we were to really delve into the backgrounds, beliefs, sayings, rants, raves, feelings, lives of others (actors, writers, musicians, politicians, lawyers, doctors, etc....) then we would all mostly likely find something that we don't like in each and every one of them.


Which is exactly why I try not to. I try to avoid interviews from authors I like - I don't even read author bios. I've already admitted that after reading some of my favorite books, I wound up discovering I don't like the author as a person. And although they are still my favorite books, it's always really disappointing. When I come across comments that I couldn't avoid from authors I've never even read yet, it's hard to just forget about that while reading their work... so why bother? Why bother when I've already got 60+ books on my to-read list from authors who have never annoyed me?



> If your child needed a surgery that was critical to their survival and you'd been recommended to one of the best doctors in the world because he's done such a great job before, would you not give your money to him for his services if you found out that he did/said/wrote/acted out something horrible that you didn't agree with.


Really? Comparing a life or death situation to authors and books? Case in point... that's a pretty ridiculous statement and you're not exactly coming across very professionally here. Yeah, we've been over the fact that authors have opinions... but often times, opinions don't lend themselves to professionalism.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

If the author's views motivate me to not buy their books, who says I am losing out? There are a great many good authors to choose from, I have no lack of good books to select. I also have no interest in contacting the author to explain why I didn't buy their books, I'm simply choosing one book instead of another. I'm not boycotting the author, a boycott implies that I am attempting to get the author to change their views, which I am not doing. The author is entitles to their views, and I am an entitled to use my own criteria for selecting the books I want to read.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Which is exactly why I try not to. I try to avoid interviews from authors I like - I don't even read author bios. I've already admitted that after reading some of my favorite books, I wound up discovering I don't like the author as a person. And although they are still my favorite books, it's always really disappointing. When I come across comments that I couldn't avoid from authors I've never even read yet, it's hard to just forget about that while reading their work... so why bother? Why bother when I've already got 60+ books on my to-read list from authors who have never annoyed me?


Yep. I'm much the same. I've never had much fascination with celebrities, or any interest in the lives or opinions of people I don't know anyway. So I've never been big on reading interviews with authors, actors, directors etc., couldn't care less about an author's bio etc.

So like I said, it's really just a unique issue on forums like this where you have author's posting with their books advertised in their signatures. Hard to avoid that association if you see an author post something rude and see their books right underneath the rude comment!


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And for me, that sort of behavior, would make me think "I'm not sure I like this person and I don't want to give them any of my money."
> 
> Sure, you/he/she/they have the right to say whatever you/he/she/they want. And I have the right to take what you/he/she/they say and decide to purchase or not based on that.


You certainly do. But you limit yourself enormously that way. You have to separate the artist from the personality. Judge the work, not the person. And on that note, "Happy New Year."


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't find it limiting at all. There are PLENTY of great alternate authors out there.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> I don't find it limiting at all. There are PLENTY of great alternate authors out there.


I have to agree. It's a buyers' market, so if someone reads one book over another based on these things, the reader likely isn't "missing out" on much (with most books, anyway). There are a lot of really enjoyable books out there, many of which we will never have time to read. So, if some knowledge of the writer puts you off or is likely to taint your enjoyment, I don't think the reader "loses out" all that much - I can always find another writer I like or who I don't know anything about.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I don't see anything like limiting oneself or missing out on anything. If books were a rare thing it would be different, but they aren't. There are many many great books and great writers out there. Its a huge pool. And in that pool there are many many great and good books in there. So nobody is missing out by choosing not to go with one over the other. 

The only ones missing out are the authors.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

The only instance when I can see the limitations idea being true is with influential manifestos and the like, where you know you dislike the writer/thinker and will likely not like the reading, but may be challenging or illuminating for you. Say, someone hating a political figure but still reading their book. I could see that being a case where one's personal dislike might limit their knowledge. (Even then, you can often get enough of the jist to help you out, without killing your blood pressure, but sometimes the whole book is important to know first hand.)

But if it's down to enjoyment of a good read that isn't likely to shatter the world, as long as I get my good read, it can come from another author just as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Beatriz said:


> You certainly do. But you limit yourself enormously that way. You have to separate the artist from the personality. Judge the work, not the person. And on that note, "Happy New Year."


My "to be read" list is already in the thousands. I've accumulated more books than I will be able to read in my lifetime. I do not think that deciding not to buy an author's books because he's a pompous jerk (or whatever reason) is going to limit me.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Beatriz said:


> You certainly do. But you limit yourself enormously that way. You have to separate the artist from the personality. Judge the work, not the person. And on that note, "Happy New Year."


No. If I choose one book over another, I do not limit myself whatsoever. There are so many good books to choose from, it is like choosing one glass of water instead of another. For myself, it is virtually impossible to totally separate the creation from the creator. What I think of the author impacts what I think of the book. The same thing works from the other direction, I will be more favorably inclined to an author's books if I am more favorably inclined to the author.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

QuantumIguana said:


> No. If I choose one book over another, I do not limit myself whatsoever. There are so many good books to choose from, it is like choosing one glass of water instead of another. For myself, it is virtually impossible to totally separate the creation from the creator. What I think of the author impacts what I think of the book. The same thing works from the other direction, I will be more favorably inclined to an author's books if I am more favorably inclined to the author.


This


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Beatriz said:


> You certainly do. But you limit yourself enormously that way.


Again, I have 60+ books on my to-read - and every time it starts to go down, I add more books. I certainly don't feel like I'm limiting myself at all, let alone enormously. Like I said, no one is ever going to be able to read ALL the good books out there anyway.



> You have to separate the artist from the personality.


I don't "have" to do anything. I'm entitled to choose whatever books I want to choose and I'm perfectly happy with my method of picking books.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

This is absolutely fascinating. I joined this forum with the intent to make friends and the ulterior motive to increase book sales. I wasn't quite sure how that worked, since I don't intend to go around saying, "Buy my book!" all day long. (How boring! And how redundant! Everyone does that!)

But now I'm picking up that if I'm nice, polite, insightful, and grammatically correct, I can interest people in my book just by being me.

Huh. Interesting.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tamaraheiner said:


> But now I'm picking up that if I'm nice, polite, insightful, and grammatically correct, I can interest people in my book just by being me.


Uhh, well that depends upon whether we like you or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Beatriz said:


> You certainly do. But you limit yourself enormously that way. You have to separate the artist from the personality. Judge the work, not the person. And on that note, "Happy New Year."


Yeah. . .there are over a million books available on Amazon. I don't feel particularly limited by choosing not to read specific authors. 

Especially when most of the ones I'm deciding not to read, are ones I'd never have heard of anyway if they weren't posting here in the first place! 

Just to be clear, however, there are others that I only have heard of because they post here. . . who have become favorites. . . .specifically because I enjoy their posts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tamaraheiner said:


> This is absolutely fascinating. I joined this forum with the intent to make friends and the ulterior motive to increase book sales. I wasn't quite sure how that worked, since I don't intend to go around saying, "Buy my book!" all day long. (How boring! And how redundant! Everyone does that!)
> 
> But now I'm picking up that if I'm nice, polite, insightful, and grammatically correct, I can interest people in my book just by being me.
> 
> Huh. Interesting.


Yes! 



Jeff said:


> Uhh, well that depends upon whether we like you or not.


Well, but, if she's nice, pollite, insightful, and grammatically correct, we'll probably like her.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, but, if she's nice, pollite, insightful, and grammatically correct, we'll probably like her.


Funny helps, but yes - probably.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Funny helps, but yes - probably.


Very true. . . .though. . . . .it might depend on what one considers funny. . . . ._n'est pas_?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not sure many people buy books just because someone is nice on here!  But it can't hurt anything.

It's very clear that many of us won't buy books if an author is posting and being rude to others on here though!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> It's very clear that many of us won't buy books if an author is posting and being rude to others on here though!


Very true. . . .though. . . . .it might depend on what one considers rude. . . . .n'est pas?


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

tamaraheiner said:


> This is absolutely fascinating. I joined this forum with the intent to make friends and the ulterior motive to increase book sales. I wasn't quite sure how that worked, since I don't intend to go around saying, "Buy my book!" all day long. (How boring! And how redundant! Everyone does that!)
> 
> But now I'm picking up that if I'm nice, polite, insightful, and grammatically correct, I can interest people in my book just by being me.
> 
> Huh. Interesting.


Isn't the same thing true with any product? It's the difference between getting a foot in the door and having the door shut in your face.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Uhh, well that depends upon whether we like you or not.


I don't know -- I've only read the one post from here, and I think I like her.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I don't know -- I've only read the one post from here, and I think I like her.


Yeah, but you like everybody. Except me, of course.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Beatriz said:


> You certainly do. But you limit yourself enormously that way.


The same could be said of choosing not to read Sci-fi or non-fiction or short stories or poetry or Don Quijote in the original. But, one can't read everything. Reading, like life, is a series of choices. I choose not to read books by people I've lost interest in. And I've lost interest in some by their manners here.... *shrug* I'm equally certain there are people here who wouldn't buy my wares, either, because of our interactions here. Their right.

Betsy


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The same could be said of choosing not to read Sci-fi or non-fiction or short stories or poetry or Don Quijote in the original. But, one can't read everything. Reading, like life, is a series of choices. I choose not to read books by people I've lost interest in. And I've lost interest in some by their manners here.... *shrug* I'm equally certain there are people here who wouldn't buy my wares, either, because of our interactions here. Their right.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I would love your wares, but I can't afford a towel, let alone a quilt. However, I see you threatening to quilt people as punishment, so I have decided my best bet is to annoy you enough that you quilt me for free.

Smarts, I have them.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Uhh, well that depends upon whether we like you or not.


Oh! So it's a popularity contest!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Yeah, but you like everybody. Except me, of course.


See, now that's only semi-accurate. I'll leave it up to you to puzzle out which portion. Or maybe each portion is half true -- I like 50% of the people, and think you're okay!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tamaraheiner said:


> Oh! So it's a popularity contest!


Well, let me just say that because I liked a KB author, I've bought a lot of books that normally wouldn't have interested me. I've only been disappointed a few times.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^^what he said.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^What they said...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> See, now that's only semi-accurate. I'll leave it up to you to puzzle out which portion. Or maybe each portion is half true -- I like 50% of the people, and think you're okay!


After two years of fencing, "50% okay" is far better than I could reasonably expect.


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

tamaraheiner said:


> Oh! So it's a popularity contest!


Oh, no. If high school was any indication of my overall ability to be the popular girl, I'm not going to do well...

But I was considered "mysterious"! Which I guess was a certain kind of "popular," but in the "loner" kind of way.


----------



## LisaBlackwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Someone have a minor freakout on the internet doesn't bother me; that blog link is rather tame. Just a little steam blowing.
> 
> For me, it's the people who constantly promote and say things like "we're all in this together" and promote backscratching. It's one thing to promote someone because you actually like their stuff...it's another to do it because you want it returned, or want it to help you out. I get a greasy feeling from that.
> 
> Also, I don't read people who say working on their craft isn't important; I know those books will be a waste of my time.


I'll never promote someone's work if I don't like it. Ever. If I love it, I'll chat it up to whoever will listen.

As for things author do and how it relates to my reading...can't say I've ever noticed anything. I'm usually a fan of an author's books, not a fan of an author as a person. (Sounds nasty of me, but I don't mean it that way...There's just so many series I read, I don't have time to follow each author and keep track of their day to day lives.) I'll only look up an author's blog if I'm looking for a release date of the next book in a series.

Author friends are another matter all together. Them I'll keep track of.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My Catholic father used to say it was better not to get to know priests because you'd only find out how human they were and it would affect your ability to believe (and this was long before any scandals came to light). My attitude toward authors is much the same - I read their books and don't want to know much about them as people. I realize in this internet day of blogs, Facebook, etc., a lot of people feel otherwise (yes, I have a blog myself), but just yesterday I saw that an author I've recently enjoyed behaved badly somewhere on the net. I'm not looking to see what she did. Don't want to know. Will read the next book in the series.

I don't regard books as glasses of water. Or maybe for me too many of those glasses of water have a bug floating in them. Finding enough books I want to read takes a bit of doing, and I'm not giving up on ones I like because I find out the author isn't a person I'd like as a friend. Admittedly there's a limit to that attitude. Michael Vick, for instance, couldn't write anything about anything I could be forced to read.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

SylviaLucas said:


> Oh, no. If high school was any indication of my overall ability to be the popular girl, I'm not going to do well...
> 
> But I was considered "mysterious"! Which I guess was a certain kind of "popular," but in the "loner" kind of way.


Can't say much for myself either. I got voted the "friendliest." Which means I was nice to everyone...but definitely didn't win any popularity contests.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I tend to read mostly from referral or books by authors I know and I'd not be deterred by what they said if they were voicing a legitimate opinion that just happened to clash with mine or had a little outburst here and there. The only time I'd not bother with an author is if what they said was prejudicial or arrogant. I can't abide either.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

There have been occasions when authors (or artists) have shown their inability to control themselves, and I've questioned my commitment to support them. Then, I forget who said or did what and I move on. Hopefully, in the event I ever have a public breakdown, people will forgive me and continue to support me.

Currently, when I feel a rant coming on, I call my best friend or take my Yorkie for a walk and tell him all about it. Neither have betrayed me.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I've actually lost interest in authors for similar reasons, yes. I don't go out of my way to look for bad things people say (in fact, I try not to pay attention to these things; strikes me as healthier for my mental state!). Occasionally, however, there can be cases like these.

I know I once decided to stop reading a fantasy series I had been enjoying reading because I read someplace (in an interview with the author, I think) that he wrote the series specifically to offend people of my faith. I don't care if he has different opinions (though it might feed into my disagreeing with his worldbuilding and not liking his story), but to say he's _trying_ to offend people who believe what I believe . . . it's just not something that makes me happy.

Once, a long time ago, when the Internet was new, there was an interesting case my brother told me about. I don't know if it's true, but since my brother was a huge fan of the artist in question's work, it seems likely.

There was an artist who loved to paint pictures of dragons. He posted his work on the Internet for all the world to see. One day, he said that he liked to get his inspiration from various places, and he mentioned a list of authors, including one in particular.

This author sent him a cease-and-desist letter, apparently threatened to sue him unless he pulled down his work (which was _partly inspired_ by her descriptions -- not even fan-art or fan-fiction!), and was really nasty to him about it. He had to pull these things down off his website, and he wrote a letter to his fans explaining the situation.

His fans apparently got so upset about this that they started a petition. Hundreds of people signed it, swearing they would never buy anything from that author ever again.

Now, I don't know if all that's really true or not, since I didn't read that petition. (Though my brother claims he did, and he signed it.) But it just goes to show the power of karma, not to mention the Internet . . . offending people is just not the smartest idea! Especially when you're in a field that's all about making connections and sharing personal meaning -- and that's, at core, what fiction usually is.

Conversely, when I meet an author in person and think they're really neat, I like to buy their books from them. I've bought a few I really didn't like, ultimately (not going to name names; not bad stories, just not my kind of thing). But I was startled, then amazed, at how good _I Am Not a Serial Killer,_ by Dan Wells, wound up being. I bought it only because he's such a nice person . . . and now I'm obsessed with the series! Even though it's really, really not my usual kind of thing!


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

The only thing a writer has said that turned me off of his books...

"...And I'm with FOX news..."


----------



## Springly (Jan 10, 2012)

intinst said:


> You remind me that I forgot to mention that I also put authors on "buy every book by" based on other posts and general demeanor here at KB.


See, this is completely nonsensical to me. No offense to you - you can buy books however you like.

It's just... what does an author's attitude have to do with their work? Unless they're writing political literary fiction or something you're unlikely to even come in to contact with the 'real them'. I've met millions of very nice writers who wrote sucky books, and there are many famous examples of writers who were terrible people yet wrote classics.

If the post was actually shoddily written, well, that I could understand.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'd never buy a book just because I liked someone.  I may check out their books--but they get vetted the same as everything else.  I'll only get the sample if the blurb sounds like it's my kind of book and it's got decent reviews.  It only gets bought if I'm still interested after the sample.

I will, as I've said, not buy books because someone was a jerk or said something that offended me.  There's are thousands and thousands of great books out their in genres I love.  I'll only ever read a tiny fraction of them in my lifetime.  So I don't at all mind missing some out of not wanting to give an a-hole author any of my hard earned money.  If anything, they're doing me a favor by letting me cross some books off.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Life is too short and my eyes are slowly wearing out   so I sample everything. Have bought a low cost book to support a friend knowing I'm unlikely to actually get to it, but that's as far as it goes. As for getting turned off just by a political or religious view, not at all, unless the author tries to jam it down our throats in the story itself.


----------



## PAWilson (Jan 9, 2012)

I get turned off an author when they don't do their best to give me a good story. I forgive a few errors in the book - typos and errors are not confined to self-publishing - if the story carries me along. 

As to what they say, I don't pay that much attention because I see the book as separate. Others have commented on this above. If the attitude and actions of the author intrude on me, I might question why I like their work, but most authors don't get in my face. That said - not a book, but I will not go see a Roman Polanski movie.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Springly said:


> See, this is completely nonsensical to me. No offense to you - you can buy books however you like.
> 
> It's just... what does an author's attitude have to do with their work? Unless they're writing political literary fiction or something you're unlikely to even come in to contact with the 'real them'. I've met millions of very nice writers who wrote sucky books, and there are many famous examples of writers who were terrible people yet wrote classics.
> 
> If the post was actually shoddily written, well, that I could understand.


Can I read every book out there? No. Some methods of thinning down what's available must be used. One of mine is what writer's post at KIndleBoards. Sorry. People who won't follow the rulers or who are condescending towards others or full of them selves will never be read. My choice.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I only read books with blue covers.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

PAWilson said:


> I get turned off an author when they don't do their best to give me a good story. I forgive a few errors in the book - typos and errors are not confined to self-publishing - if the story carries me along.
> 
> As to what they say, I don't pay that much attention because I see the book as separate. Others have commented on this above. If the attitude and actions of the author intrude on me, I might question why I like their work, but most authors don't get in my face. That said - not a book, but I will not go see a Roman Polanski movie.


Thanks for recognizing that errors and typos are not confined to self publishing. I read many a book in my life that contained typos and that didn't deter from the work. If the work was interesting then nothing else mattered. If the author engaged me, transported me to another world, I didn't care if they were saints or not. The only one that really turned me off for good was Woody Allen and I never saw another movie of his so I know what you mean about Polanski.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I only read books with blue covers.


And yet you write books with covers of other colors...

Betsy


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And yet you write books with covers of other colors...
> 
> Betsy


What's that got to do with the price of eggs? You lost me there Betsy.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And yet you write books with covers of other colors...
> 
> Betsy


I didn't say there was any logic behind it


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I didn't say there was any logic behind it


Got you. I like the two faces.


----------



## JBennett (Dec 13, 2011)

An author is a brand and should be considerate of this fact whenever they are commenting, especially in a professional capacity, such as their blog. It seems like it could be a difficult balance, however. You want to be authentic and have opinions, but you don't want to turn readers off. Another line of thinking goes that pushing the envelope can be a good way to generate attention. You may end up turning some people off, but you might actually make a stronger emotional connection with those who agree with you.

I'm definitely not in the "push the envelope" camp, but I've seen it done by others, and sometimes it seems to work.


----------



## Fiat Lux Gratis (Jan 13, 2012)

I find it a little odd that everyone has the same general conclusion about what we "should" and "shouldn't" be consuming from open authors, but think about it a little more. Penetrate the general concepts and see if you understand that writer's should absolutely be judged on their content, not their mannerisms. It sounds like people are looking for feigned public figures. The first most important details about a writer are going to be in flow with the passion and conviction that they write with. If you need someone to stick a smoke between your own lips and then light it for you before you read any of their work then you yourself seem to be missing the point. This gig is _raison d'etre_, my friends, it is about knowledge and personal veracity.

In fact, upon reading this, it seems that I now understand why the mass herd of people are reading self-help and cookbooks. People are too determined to have a pretty face smiling in their mind saying "great job. Fantastic. Nice, yes, perfect." That is a mere objective fantasy for those looking for infinite comforts within society.

I leave questionable information laying all around the net, not only to intrigue people but to allow them the understanding that I am not in fear of controversy. And as an ardent author, why would I hold anything back? If a reader chooses to ostracize my book from their "do's and dont's" for deriding the public on rational matters, than that is their problem and not mine. If a person band my writing because they feel I am not passionate or am no good at what I do, that's my problem. That's what I should be judged on.

Stereotypes are real and are often applied in realistic ways, and then sometimes they are absolutely hilarious. Who cares as long as you're entertained? How many racist movies have stopped you from viewing such? How many people watch things like same-sex copulation and sacrilegious blasphemy on the television whether they believe in it or not? Whether it is to prove a point or just to stir up people while they read is irrelevant as long as it appropriately depicts what the writer is trying to provide.

And in conclusion, I must insist that the most interesting authors are going to be a bit out there, and just because they aren't greeting you with personal high-fives and free vodka shots should not make people quick to denounce them. Read the entirety of their work to form a reasonable opinion.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't get easily offended, but I have placed some authors in that "don't ever read anything by them" pile for posts made online. 

I hope I've never offended someone, but if I have, I would understand if they didn't want to buy my books because of it.

Mostly, though, it's for posts like, "Paying for editing is a waste of money" and "I just published this awesome book I wrote last night!"


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Mostly, though, it's for posts like, "Paying for editing is a waste of money" and "I just published this awesome book I wrote last night!"


Wait a sec. Are you saying that those are bad ideas?


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

carteblancheiskey said:


> I find it a little odd that everyone has the same general conclusion about what we "should" and "shouldn't" be consuming from open authors, but think about it a little more. Penetrate the general concepts and see if you understand that writer's should absolutely be judged on their content, not their mannerisms. It sounds like people are looking for feigned public figures. The first most important details about a writer are going to be in flow with the passion and conviction that they write with. If you need someone to stick a smoke between your own lips and then light it for you before you read any of their work then you yourself seem to be missing the point. This gig is _raison d'etre_, my friends, it is about knowledge and personal veracity.


No, you don't get it. You have to understand that I can choose from 100 books at least as good as yours. I lose _nothing_ by choosing someone else's book. Why should care about the passion and conviction of the author? By your own reason, I should only care about the book itself, not the passion or the conviction of the author.

A book is like a date. If I dislike a woman, I'm going to find her less attractive. Remember how many good authors I have to choose from.



> In fact, upon reading this, it seems that I now understand why the mass herd of people are reading self-help and cookbooks. People are too determined to have a pretty face smiling in their mind saying "great job. Fantastic. Nice, yes, perfect." That is a mere objective fantasy for those looking for infinite comforts within society.


I think the unwashed masses you are so contemptuous of read cookbooks because they like food.



> I leave questionable information laying all around the net, not only to intrigue people but to allow them the understanding that I am not in fear of controversy. And as an ardent author, why would I hold anything back? If a reader chooses to ostracize my book from their "do's and dont's" for deriding the public on rational matters, than that is their problem and not mine. If a person band my writing because they feel I am not passionate or am no good at what I do, that's my problem. That's what I should be judged on.


Not reading a book is not "ostracizing" the author. If it were, then everyone would be ostracizing tens of thousands of writers, because we can't read everyone. If I choose to read one author's book instead of another, that is not "my problem", because it isn't a problem.



> Stereotypes are real and are often applied in realistic ways, and then sometimes they are absolutely hilarious. Who cares as long as you're entertained? How many racist movies have stopped you from viewing such? How many people watch things like same-sex copulation and sacrilegious blasphemy on the television whether they believe in it or not? Whether it is to prove a point or just to stir up people while they read is irrelevant as long as it appropriately depicts what the writer is trying to provide.


I'm less likely to be entertained by an author I dislike. And why would I want to watch a racist movie?



> And in conclusion, I must insist that the most interesting authors are going to be a bit out there, and just because they aren't greeting you with personal high-fives and free vodka shots should not make people quick to denounce them. Read the entirety of their work to form a reasonable opinion.


No one is asking authors to give high-fives or free vodka shots. I can't have a reasonable opinion without reading the entirety of an author's work?


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

No one said an author must present an always cheery, fake exterior. We are not that stupid. You can tell when someone is trying to work you over. The general consensus is that as an author interacting with the public, you must maintain at least a decent image. If you do not, you run the risk of people not reading your book. As much as everyone wants to claim they are removed from their writing, if it is a decent work a bit of the author went into it. That is why people can see how an author behaves and decide not to read their work. If someone constantly complains about the government for example, nine times out of ten if there is a mention of said establishment in the book he wrote it will be negative. So yes, it is entirely possible to judge a book just by interacting with the author.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> No one said an author must present an always cheery, fake exterior. We are not that stupid. You can tell when someone is trying to work you over. The general consensus is that as an author interacting with the public, you must maintain at least a decent image. If you do not, you run the risk of people not reading your book. As much as everyone wants to claim they are removed from their writing, if it is a decent work a bit of the author went into it. That is why people can see how an author behaves and decide not to read their work. If someone constantly complains about the government for example, nine times out of ten if there is a mention of said establishment in the book he wrote it will be negative. So yes, it is entirely possible to judge a book just by interacting with the author.


And it's not just authors. None one in my family or the family I married into, will watch any movie that "Hanoi Jane" is a part of. Because of what she did in public. DH & I used to really enjoy a couple of actors that due to their public actions have lost our support. The same goes for any public figure wanting to make $ from the public. In public, you behave yourself. I don't care what you do in the privacy of your own home, I don't need you to be my best buddy, but for goodness sake, be respectable in public.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

In the past it never really mattered to me.  The story was the important thing.  I mean, I used to hear accounts about how Issac Asimov was a grade-A jerk (heresay only, not stating a fact), but it never stopped me from enjoying his stories.

It's mostly the same for me these days.  Although, I will admit that occasionally if I see someone being an ingrate in social media it will turn me off to them.  It doesn't happen too often however.  More often then not, It'll just cause me to not want to read their opinions anymore as opposed to their books.


----------



## Fiat Lux Gratis (Jan 13, 2012)

First, I rest assured knowing that the conviction and passion of an author is going to reflect in the quality of their writing. And that is only common sense. Unless you are spending all your free time (metaphorically speaking, of course,) "dating" presumable instruction manuals, any decent author will clearly be ardent, they will be sonorous in their text, they will push their pens and click their keyboards vigorously, believing so unfathomably much in illustration that in no possible way can the hand keep up with the mind. Hah, is that not passion and conviction? And is that not what makes a great piece of work, written or otherwise?
I'm just trying to say that to judge a person's work based solely over an internet-interaction does not reflect their work as a writer. And to say such may be limiting the writing community's creativity.

Picture this:
Your tip-toeing down the aisles of Winn-Dixie, or Hannaford, or Food Lion - it doesn't matter, and the shelves are stocked, you've got piles of sausages and a fat hambone, five bags of chips and three cases of soda. There's not even any beer in there because it's packed with junk, because people just love food, and now you're done and feeling good, yep. Standing in the checkout now, there's a gorgeous person in front of you, and they reach down and pull out the last of their freshly harvested carrots and brilliantly red strawberries, and then they look up and into your cart and lay eyes to all of the rot that is soon to be yours. They suddenly believe that you are so disgusting, for all they see is how so much lard lays in your big pile, there may even be flies cruising around it, and loose blood from the manager's special has seeped out of the meat packages. And then the siren looks up at you and immediately assumes that you aren't worth defecation. There are so many better looking people, with far more healthy eating habits, and as they look away you watch their eyes roll as they subtly mutter "cheeseburger walrus," at you before staring off elsewhere.

Haha! Live. Let live. Fine. Laissez faire. Perfect. Carte blanche. Absolutely. Getting carried away is too easy. I'm simply proposing an idea. What makes a decent writer is more likely found in their written work, and less in their public figure. And there are some good points. People are dramatic, they do not always think before they speak, but over the internet, where all connections are rather impersonal, it's a cheap assumption made with haste.

Perhaps some of us are not concerned with our personal image and will be who we are as we are, even over the internet, where you can easily pretend to be whoever you want to be seen as. All in all, I'll despise fatbacks, I'll ridicule the meager, and I'll protest restriction. If that makes you not want to read a book I wrote.... then _hahaha_. You probably wouldn't grasp it anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this thread REALLY still going on?
      

Betsy


----------



## Fiat Lux Gratis (Jan 13, 2012)

Come on betsy, say something morbid, shocking, derailing and upsetting to the crowd if not only to see if they still read your books or ever take you seriously again. Get your hands dirty. We'd might as well test it out.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

uh Betsy's not a writer. She's a Mod. (and a quilter)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is this thread REALLY still going on?
> 
> 
> Betsy


yeah. and if it dies, it will probably rise from the grave under another name in 6 months.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Betsy will write a book later about how she trained authors to be terrified of quilting needles. Lol It will be an instant bestseller.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I said earlier in the thread:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think people are totally entitled to pick their own reasons for selecting books to read. Personally, I only read books by gray-haired hard-of-hearing one-legged people of Albanian descent.* I read about one book a year.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> *this was typed with tongue firmly in cheek.





carteblancheiskey said:


> Come on betsy, say something morbid, shocking, derailing and upsetting to the crowd if not only to see if they still read your books or ever take you seriously again. Get your hands dirty. We'd might as well test it out.


Note that posting things here that are designed primarily to inflame is against Forum Decorum.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Betsy will write a book later about how she trained authors to be terrified of quilting needles. Lol It will be an instant bestseller.


"Beware the Cattle Prod"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Betsy will write a book later about how she trained authors to be terrified of quilting needles. Lol It will be an instant bestseller.


I suspect there are several members here....or maybe no longer here ...who would never buy any book I might write.  As is their right.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> "Beware the Cattle Prod"


----------



## Nickmiles74 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Jen Black (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think I know any author well enough to judge if I like them or not. Like them as what? Friends? Mentors? Teachers? Liking what they write is enough for me. 
Its probably also very true that authors can have a bad day and say the wrong thing, or that something comes out "all wrong" in a live interview. Could be that authors are not the most articulate people when it comes to speaking live, especially in public. Some will be, naturally, but many wil not. So I'd say cut them some slack. They're entitled to their opinions like everybody else, plus which you wouldn't want them to be so bland as to be totally forgettable!

Jen


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Uh, Victorine? You made me laugh out loud! Thanks


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

carteblancheiskey said:


> Perhaps some of us are not concerned with our personal image and will be who we are as we are, even over the internet, where you can easily pretend to be whoever you want to be seen as. All in all, I'll despise fatbacks, I'll ridicule the meager, and I'll protest restriction. If that makes you not want to read a book I wrote.... then _hahaha_. You probably wouldn't grasp it anyway.


What I'm getting from this thread isn't "If I don't like you online, no matter how passionate and vibrant you are, I probably won't like your writing." What I'm getting is, "If I think you're a jerk, I don't want to give you my money. I don't want to contribute to your income. I don't want to help you."

I could be misunderstanding the entire conversation, though, and framing it entirely from my point of view. There's one author I can think of whose work I refuse to buy even if someone tells me it's the most brilliant writing they've ever read. I won't do it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

SylviaLucas said:


> What I'm getting from this thread isn't "If I don't like you online, no matter how passionate and vibrant you are, I probably won't like your writing." What I'm getting is, "If I think you're a jerk, I don't want to give you my money. I don't want to contribute to your income. I don't want to help you."
> 
> I could be misunderstanding the entire conversation, though, and framing it entirely from my point of view.


No, I think that's what most are saying. It's not a matter of not liking an author or their political views etc. (other than extreme cases like racism that some have mentioned).

It's just a matter of people not wanting to give their money to an author they see being a jerk to people on forums like this one etc. Plenty of great books to read that don't involve handing money to someone you've seen being a jerk to yourself or others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread is the thread that won't die...   I think every thing that can be said, and a bit more, has been said.  If you want to get your licks in, do it now.  I'm going to be locking this thread at noon ET so that we can all move on.  The horse is well and truly dead.  

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Your mother is a hamster and your father smells of elderberries!

(Just testing it out. Theory: Gain some rude-lovers, lose a few of the civil-lovers.)


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

If the author and the book were totally separate, then authors wouldn't go on speaking tours.

What an author says will probably play a factor in whether I pick up their books in the first place, it is one of the factors that goes into my purchasing decision. Once I have read one of the author's books, maybe I will buy another, maybe I won't. Again, what the author says can tip the scales of my decision. The more I like the author's books, the more objectionable the author's statements would have to be to tip the scales away from that author's books.

If an author thinks that their books are so much better than any other author's books that my life would be incomplete if I read some other book instead, that's generally a sign that the books aren't that good.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This thread is the thread that won't die...  I think every thing that can be said, and a bit more, has been said. If you want to get your licks in, do it now. I'm going to be locking this thread at noon ET so that we can all move on. The horse is well and truly dead.
> 
> Betsy
> KB Moderator


I don't see why the thread should be closed. It's not violating any forum rules and the discussion has been civil.

If people are keeping the thread going, what's the harm? Those who've lost interest can just stop reading the thread.  Besides, if it's closed and drops off the front page it's only a matter of time before someone posts the same topic worded differently!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

anne_holly said:


> Your mother is a hamster and your father smells of elderberries!
> 
> (Just testing it out. Theory: Gain some rude-lovers, lose a few of the civil-lovers.)


actually, a python quote is MORE likely to get me to buy!


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

scarlet said:


> actually, a python quote is MORE likely to get me to buy!


Well, if you're gonna insult someone, you may as well crib from the best.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> I don't see why the thread should be closed. It's not violating any forum rules and the discussion has been civil.
> 
> If people are keeping the thread going, what's the harm? Those who've lost interest can just stop reading the thread.  Besides, if it's closed and drops off the front page it's only a matter of time before someone posts the same topic worded differently!


I respectfully agree with this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't really see any point to saying the same thing over and over and over and over and over and over and .... Zzzzzzzzz good grief it's boring. And not about books....

I'll compromise, I'll move it to the Writer's Cafe. "Cause it's not a book discussion.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't really see any point to saying the same thing over and over and over and over and over and over and .... Zzzzzzzzz good grief it's boring. And not about books....
> 
> I'll compromise, I'll move it to the Writer's Cafe. "Cause it's not a book discussion.
> 
> Betsy





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't really see any point to saying the same thing over and over and over and over and over and over and .... Zzzzzzzzz good grief it's boring. And not about books....
> 
> I'll compromise, I'll move it to the Writer's Cafe. "Cause it's not a book discussion.
> 
> Betsy


Fair enough, I can agree it's not a book discussion.

Just think it's the mods role to enforce forum rules, not close down threads they think are repetitive or boring etc. Like I said, it's easy enough not to click on or read threads that you find boring.


----------



## Kent Kelly (Feb 12, 2011)

... THE ARISTOCRATS!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

To answer the OP, sure. If an author is rude or a jerk on TV or in the media or on a forum I definitely won't buy their book. I try not to reward jerks by paying them.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Aren't there quite a lot of famous writers who aired their inflammatory and/or bizarre views for public consumption? Karl Marx, for one. Hemingway, Wodehouse, CS Lewis (regarded with scorn by many, particularly the academic establishment, for his Christianity), Tolstoy, etc. Granted, being famous means perceived bad behavior gets relabeled as eccentricity.

At any rate, I view the question more as "do things people say make you not want to have lunch with them, or work on a project with them..." Sure. Every day. But if the quality of their work or some niche knowledge they possess can balance out who they are, then I'll take 'em on a case by case basis.

Example: I think Wagner was a raving loon, but I like listening to his music every now and then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Fair enough, I can agree it's not a book discussion.
> 
> Just think it's the mods role to enforce forum rules, not close down threads they think are repetitive or boring etc. Like I said, it's easy enough not to click on or read threads that you find boring.


*shrug*

It's also our job to facilitate the kind of conversation we want here at KindleBoards. And frankly, a thread that repeatedly says negative things about a group of people, even authors , isn't necessary the kind of conversation we want.

There's a simple answer to the question raised by the OP. "Yes." It's been answered, ad infinitum. I think we should all move on and go back to discussiing Kindles and books, our reason for being.

Betsy
(who has to read many, many, many threads she finds boring...)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I've changed my opinion. I won't buy any books written by an author who bad-mouths other authors, reviewers or forum moderators.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Walking on thin ice here and at the risk of turning someone off my books, I have to agree with Betsy. 

I can appreciate the sentiment of the OP, but at the same time authors have opinions and world views, just like anyone else. The last thing we want for free thinking creative writers, is to censor opinions. Writers create many scenarios in their body of work, that are at odds with the world view of many readers. In the same way, it is not possible to create topics for forum posts, or to reply to posts that put chocolate on everyones palettes. 

One thing we can pride ourselves on here at Kindleboards is that rarely are authors' jerks. Most are helpful to others and provide excellent advice. Of course there is the odd time when feathers get ruffled, which is only natural, but the Mods make sure it doesn't get out of hand.

Of course, as readers, you have the advantage. We can't look at your comments and decide you should not be allowed to read our books.

I vote, RIP this thread please.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I've changed my opinion. I won't buy any books written by an author who bad-mouths other authors, reviewers or forum moderators.


 

Fortunately, there has been no bad-mouthing of forum moderators in this thread.  I do have a list of my own.... 

And don't get me wrong. I think people have a right to use author posts here as a reason to buy or not buy books. But I don't see this conversation going anywhere, let alone anywhere good. What's the point? Are we hoping that the authors that might be on that 'do not buy' list are going to say "gee, if only I had known?" Just sayin'....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Fortunately, there has been no bad-mouthing of forum moderators in this thread.


That was a preemptive strike.  Not that anybody's really going to miss the two or three-dozens books I'll buy this year.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What's the point? Are we hoping that the authors that might be on that 'do not buy' list are going to say "gee, if only I had known?" Just sayin'....
> 
> Betsy


We're hoping to exchange views and experiences.
We're hoping that authors who might not *yet* be on some 'do not buy' list are going to say "gee, now I know a lot more about the factors involved. Some of which I hadn't even thought of. Now I can make a decision what I value most... "

Your post was the 213th. IMHO that seems to indicate that a lot of people want to share their views and think there are nuances to discuss beyond a simplistic "yes."


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

What a stupid idea.   Some of you need to open a charm school and teach all the students how to be "nice" just like you. How many great works of literature would be passed by because the person writing it would be beneath us? 

As Mark Twain said, it's enough that someone is a human being--you can't get any worse than that.  

From now on I'm only going to read books by animals! (waves at Jeanne). 

Betsy you work too hard. Let the children make an omelette now and then. Some eggs will be broken but the site won't crash.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeAngel said:


> What a stupid idea.


What's a stupid idea?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrew Ashling said:


> We're hoping to exchange views and experiences.
> We're hoping that authors who might not *yet* be on some 'do not buy' list are going to say "gee, now I know a lot more about the factors involved. Some of which I hadn't even thought of. Now I can make a decision what I value most... "
> 
> Your post was the 213th. IMHO that seems to indicate that a lot of people want to share their views and think there are nuances to discuss beyond a simplistic "yes."


Hey, if y'all want to hang out here and read about all the things you've done wrong that will keep people from buying your books...


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, if y'all want to hang out here and read about all the things you've done wrong that will keep people from buying your books...let me know when a nuance shows up.
> 
> My cliff notes version of this thread is "yes, authors have done things that keep me from reading their books." "you should only consider the quality of their books." "no, I don't have to.*" And in the meantime, I have to keep reading it.
> 
> ...


The cliff notes version of a book is not the book itself.

Which brings me to the question: do you buy the cliff notes of books by authors you don't like? 

I'm sorry this discussion is boring you. I happen to find it interesting. Does this put me on some list?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have at it...by popular demand.  The Internet is a strange and wondrous place.   since I'm not locking it, I need to stop derailing it.  Reports self...

Betsy
*bows out until a knife fight occurs....*


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy
> *bows out until a knife fight occurs....*


Protip, o Quilty Goddess: never bring pinking shears to a knife fight. Just tryin' to be helpful. 

_--George, whose sunny personality and incurable optimism have undoubtedly landed him on many a do-not-buy list..._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

George Berger said:


> Protip, o Quilty Goddess: never bring pinking shears to a knife fight. Just tryin' to be helpful.
> 
> _--George, whose sunny personality and incurable optimism have undoubtedly landed him on many a do-not-buy list..._


Pinking shears are a dressmaker's tool...I use this:

Which was the murder weapon in one quilting themed murder mystery I read....


Betsy


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pinking shears are a dressmaker's tool_[http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-pinking-shears.htm]_


Sorry, couldn't resist.  Those Olfa cutters are nice; my partner has one of the smaller, cheaper ones. I'm still not sure I'd bring one to a knife fight, though. I don't think Crocodile Dundee would approve...

We now return you to your regularly scheduled topic... whatever that might have been.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

As for the original question -

Most certainly. I can name a handful of famous authors that I will never ever read again. I have nothing but contempt for authors who publicly attack and insult other authors. I don't care what the reason is. That also goes for actors, artists, musicians who verbally attack others in public. I refuse to spend my money on people who refuse to behave decently.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Victoria J said:


> I have nothing but contempt for authors who publicly attack and insult other authors. I don't care what the reason is. That also goes for actors, artists, musicians who verbally attack others in public. I refuse to spend my money on people who refuse to behave decently.


Since I love a good dust up, I say bring on the author-on-author fights. The world would be a very boring place if everyone got along. In fact, author feuds are the stuff of legends.

http://www.listal.com/list/30-harshest-authoronauthor-insults-history


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

JR Tomlin and I are as close to an author feud as I'm likely to ever get   She doesn't even attack me anymore.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> Since I love a good dust up, I say bring on the author-on-author fights. The world would be a very boring place if everyone got along. In fact, author feuds are the stuff of legends.
> 
> http://www.listal.com/list/30-harshest-authoronauthor-insults-history


I will admit they can be interesting to observe and read about - and after the fun, they go straight to my Ignore list.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> JR Tomlin and I are as close to an author feud as I'm likely to ever get  She doesn't even attack me anymore.


I'll consider that a friendly feud then. Last thing you want is to be known as a literary gunslinger on the prowl looking for targets like me!


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

No. An author has never said anything that causes me to refrain from reading his book. Many have said things that influence me to read their books.


----------



## Paul Reid (Nov 18, 2010)

I've noticed from reading their interviews that no less than three of my favourite authors seem to have rather obnoxious viewpoints on certain matters, and opinions that would be at polar opposites of my own. Yet I simply adore their works. So their public utterances might irk me for a little while, but I wouldn't stop reading their books in a million years.


----------



## Harry Dewulf (Oct 4, 2010)

I've yet to discover an author who can conceal his personality, views or opinions in his writing. I realize that many authors really don't realize that they are wearing their hearts on their sleeves for 'daws to peck at - but an author really is what he is - and his (all right, _or her_) books are en expression of who they are. But a much truer expression than what they might say in an interview or a post on KB.

So you might, by reading someone's book, realize that you wouldn't want to hold a conversation with him, but you are on shakier ground choosing not to read his book on the basis of a remark, no matter how ill-judged.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

There are a few writers whose works I don't bother with because of their statements on various issues, their personalities, or some event or another. The most recent is a writer who used her blog to make a controversial statement, then deleted responses pointing out the logical conclusions of her statement, and locked down comments within 24 hours, explaining that essentially everyone who didn't agree with her just didn't understand what she was saying/didn't actually read what she wrote/was stupid. It's fine to make rather political statements on your blog if you want to, but this marked about a dozen times in the last couple of years she's come across as egomaniacal, unstable and obnoxious. I removed myself from her mailing list, and am quite done. I'm sure she doesn't care. 

Another writer who showed himself to be a raging homophobe with extreme views about what ought to happen to gays--I won't read him. 

There are so many good books out there. Why should I give my reading dollars to people I find extremely distasteful? If the owner of a restaurant did and said similar things, I'd probably not eat in his establishment no matter how good the food might be. It's not as if my life would be diminished by not having his fried chicken as opposed to eating it somewhere else.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

intinst said:


> No you are not the only one. I have removed books from my to be read pile and placed others in my "never read anything by" based on posts here at KB.


Authors need to realize that they do not sell books, but sell themselves, which is part of their BRAND. Now the BRAND might not appeal to everyone, but before an author posts to the world they should consider their words and actions. Of course, you also need to have the goods to go with it, but the mind and heart behind the work usually comes through in the book(s), which can be a double-edged sword. When Indie authors take the responsibility of a publisher, they must exercise the discipline that a publisher would traditionally wield. This, in an Indie, is called a Mirror.

Edward C. Patterson
Readers Rock


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm more likely to be put off an author because they've come across as a nasty piece of work than because they're outspoken. I tend to like people who aren't afraid to say what they think, even if I don't agree with them. I respect the fact that they are willing to risk antagonising people in order to stand by their opinions. People who put me off reading their books are people who come across as people I really wouldn't like if I met them in real life - things like spite, vindictiveness, bigotry - those are all big turn offs for me.

The biggest turn off for me though is blatant self-promotion, especially where it's not supposed to be. So "Buy my book!" is one of the things an author could say that would make me inclined to avoid their work! _I'll_ decide whether I want to buy a book. By all means, tell me it exists in an appropriate way and let me know what it's about so that I can make my own mind up (but you don't need to tell me every hour on the hour.) Readers are not obliged to buy books, it's up to the author to persuade them and the reader is free to decide for themselves whether they want to or not (and they definitely don't deserve to receive any grief from the author if their decision is not to do so.)

I wouldn't put someone on a 'do not read' list just because they had a melt down or said something dumb on the internet, because I realise that people have bad days. However, if every day seems to be a bad day or what they say is so extreme that there is no excusing it, then they might qualify!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

I think it is more likely that (the average) reader will avoid your book because of a lame cover than because of what you say.


----------



## Harry Dewulf (Oct 4, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Authors need to realize that they do not sell books, but sell themselves, which is part of their BRAND. Now the BRAND might not appeal to everyone, but before an author posts to the world they should consider their words and actions. Of course, you also need to have the goods to go with it, but the mind and heart behind the work usually comes through in the book(s), which can be a double-edged sword. When Indie authors take the responsibility of a publisher, they must exercise the discipline that a publisher would traditionally wield. This, in an Indie, is called a Mirror.


I suspect that the dogma of BRAND is largely and invention of marketing gurus - of whom there are a fair few in publishing and of whom I have encountered a fair few (outside of publishing in my case). If your approach to writing is marketing based and (by implication) market driven, then I guess brand dogma is your bunny. If on the other hand you are into promoting the cult of yourself (c.f. "cult of personality") then people will read what you wrote or had ghost-written because it is associated with you. Those people who are writing for themselves, or for a known audience or even a known fanbase, people who are attempting to craft good stories or who are pursuing an idea or an ideal in writing, should probably care less about the idea of branding, either of themselves or their work. I guess it comes down to that eternal imbalancing act of quality vs profit.

If a client asks me "how can I improve my brand?" the only answer I can imagine myself giving, after I've wiped up my spilt coffee, is to improve your art. But it is well evidenced by responses to this thread that some people are strongly influenced (for better or worse) by the person and personality of the writer while others are impervious. I continue to maintain that you learn who the author is by reading his books, not by listening to what he says. Heaven and I know how often authors are wrong about their own work. This usually takes the form of the author not realizing what it is that makes his book so good, or even assuming is one thing when it is another. Or assuming his readers will agree with him about his favorite character (c.f. The Wesley *AUTHOR HEALTH WARNING: THE PRECEDING LINK IS TO TVTROPES. YOU MAY SEVERELY REGRET VISITING IT.*)


----------



## Kent Kelly (Feb 12, 2011)

As an indie author, I reserve the right to be human first and professional second.

If someone wants to offer constructive criticism, that's fine and appreciated.  If someone takes offense at something I've said, I'll probably apologize or note if I was being sarcastic or humorous.  But the few times someone has randomly accosted me vindictively to see if I'll bite, the answer is:  yep, I bite pretty hard.

To the maxim "Branding yourself is important" I make the supplementary offer of two of my own, "Bad publicity is another name for publicity" and "Nobody wants a toxic customer."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah. Writers usually do not need to sell themselves as they are craft hounds. Authors, by definition are creators and should be perfectly willing to assume the central shrine.


----------



## Harry Dewulf (Oct 4, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Ah. Writers usually do not need to sell themselves as they are craft hounds. Authors, by definition are creators and should be perfectly willing to assume the central shrine.


Do you make a clear distinction between a "writer" and an "author" ? I don't think I do, but you made me wonder&#8230;


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Zelah Meyer said:


> The biggest turn off for me though is blatant self-promotion, especially where it's not supposed to be. So "Buy my book!" is one of the things an author could say that would make me inclined to avoid their work! _I'll_ decide whether I want to buy a book. By all means, tell me it exists in an appropriate way and let me know what it's about so that I can make my own mind up (but you don't need to tell me every hour on the hour.) Readers are not obliged to buy books, it's up to the author to persuade them and the reader is free to decide for themselves whether they want to or not (and they definitely don't deserve to receive any grief from the author if their decision is not to do so.)


I agree Zelah ...."and when I wrote my book "#$#@$"..... I made sure not to do that...you should read it...." 

Just kidding....but man have I seen that post a lot! If you turn every topic of discussion into a reason to buy your book....I'm not buying.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes. Writers write everything from cereal box jingles to blogs to essays on property taxes. Authors incorporate writing as one element in the creation process. Writing is a means for an author, not the goal. Writers communicate information, while authors engage with many means including writing. Writers can incite, delight and even invite. But authors need to fall to the wayside and leave an edifice for a reader to dwell in for a time or linger in forever, if they chose. Writers who scribe novels energized by plot and outline and general writing rules can sometimes find themselves with a work so concrete it sinks. Authors breathe life into characters and design scenes as a partnership between their own and the reader's imagination. An author has a different responsibility to a reader than just plain writing a book. Now, it may be a disagreeable position to hold, but it's the difference between filling the outbox and leaving a legacy. And somewhere in the mortar is the issue of branding. Just as we can identify a work by Mozart because he always employs halftone semiquaver in hanging suspense before resolution, every author's work has a style-note which tags the work (brands it) with a signature. That signature bears the weight of the author, and when an author engages readers within the pages and without, that which binds should always be present. This is not a betrayal of self. In fact, if an author displays a generous spirit toward readers and other authors (and writers), it should be reflected indelibly in the books.

Edward C. Patterson (aka Miss Chatty)
Readers Rock


----------



## Harry Dewulf (Oct 4, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yes. Writers write everything from cereal box jingles to blogs to essays on property taxes. Authors incorporate writing as one element in the creation process. Writing is a means for an author, not the goal. Writers communicate information, while authors engage with many means including writing. Writers can incite, delight and even invite. But authors need to fall to the wayside and leave an edifice for a reader to dwell in for a time or linger in forever, if they chose. Writers who scribe novels energized by plot and outline and general writing rules can sometimes find themselves with a work so concrete it sinks. Authors breathe life into characters and design scenes as a partnership between their own and the reader's imagination. An author has a different responsibility to a reader than just plain writing a book. Now, it may be a disagreeable position to hold, but it's the difference between filling the outbox and leaving a legacy. And somewhere in the mortar is the issue of branding. Just as we can identify a work by Mozart because he always employs halftone semiquaver in hanging suspense before resolution, every author's work has a style-note which tags the work (brands it) with a signature. That signature bears the weight of the author, and when an author engages readers within the pages and without, that which binds should always be present. This is not a betrayal of self. In fact, if an author displays a generous spirit toward readers and other authors (and writers), it should be reflected indelibly in the books.


That is, of itself, a lovely bit of writing. You almost convince me. Impressed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harry Dewulf said:


> That is, of itself, a lovely bit of writing. You almost convince me. Impressed.


And is the sort of post that proves the _opposite_ of the OP: Having read several of Ed's posts -- like at least 3 years ago, now -- I thought:. . . .hmmm. . . .maybe this Patterson guy's books would be fun to read. . . .and they are!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Harry Dewulf said:


> That is, of itself, a lovely bit of writing. You almost convince me. Impressed.


Thank you (and you too, Ann. Your comment made my day)

Ed Patterson
a runner up in the Queen of Mean contest on KB (drat you, Scarlet)


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Interesting topic (and Kevis, LOVE those author on author quotes).  There are three circumstances where something and author said would make me not read their books.  All are rare, and the second and third one have directly to do with the books themselves, so perhaps they don't count:

1.If the author has said or done something bad or misguided enough that I simply don't want to support the author. Probably I wouldn't want to read them anyway, but I wouldn't even consider it in a small number of cases.

2.If the author's statements suggested that their books would have political agendas that I didn't want to read about. There are several thriller authors out there whose pointed public comments make it clear what they'll be pushing in their books, even if the book descriptions on Amazon don't. Can I be 100% certain that their books reflect these viewpoints?  I guess not, but there are too many other good books out there to bother with them.

3.If the author's statements about writing and what he/she was shooting for in the books suggests that books I would otherwise be interested in probably won't be very good. In most cases, these are situations where the author makes statements that the author believes are positive that wind up having the opposite impact on me. This mostly applies to indie authors, though once or twice it's happened with bigger names. Like the other instances, this is rare.


Having said the above, I would posit that generally very little an author says is going to have net negative impact on readers specifically. Significant "bad publicity" of any sort will help sales, and if the comments don't create significant publicity, they probably won't have a major impact.  The one thing I will say is that among indies who are active in engaging other indies, there is certainly a chance that comments will reduce the desire of others to engage.  I don't think censoring oneself because of this possibility makes sense - we are what we are, and it will come out eventually. But it is at least something related to the topic of the OP in an ancillary way.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Usually on KB good posts by an author incline me to to check out their book and if I like it I'll buy it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thank you (and you too, Ann. Your comment made my day)
> 
> Ed Patterson
> a runner up in the Queen of Mean contest on KB (drat you, Scarlet)


Is it time for the second annual Queen of Mean Pagent?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I've changed my opinion. I won't buy any books written by an author who bad-mouths other authors, reviewers or forum moderators.


I'll see this pledge and raise it: I won't buy from any author who has sinned. Ever.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

MikeAngel said:


> I'll see this pledge and raise it: I won't buy from any author who has sinned. Ever.


I'll see and raise you: I won't buy BS.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

edwardgtalbot said:


> Interesting topic (and Kevis, LOVE those author on author quotes).


Yeah. That Mark Twain quote about Jane Austen leaves me in stitches every time.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

MikeAngel said:


> I'll see this pledge and raise it: I won't buy from any author who has sinned. Ever.


Me, too. That's why I only buy books written by computers.

_I read you on a vacation back in '92
Lying awake intent on finishing up you
If I was young it didn't stop you coming through
Oh oh
They take the credit for your second trilogy
Rewritten by machine and new technology
And now I understand the paranormal scene
Oh oh
I read the sequels
Oh oh
Why did you let them..._​


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeAngel said:


> I'll see this pledge and raise it: I won't buy from any author who has sinned. Ever.


Coming from an Angel, that really isn't very surprising.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Is it time for the second annual Queen of Mean Pagent?


Bah. You've got no competition.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Bah. You've got no competition.


Oh, I think I do....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Oh, I think I do....


Name two.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Is it time for the second annual Queen of Mean Pagent?


Bring it on.

Miss Chatty the seriously OT.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Name two.


Ed and Betsy.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

*oh yes*

Kindness and humility are underrated~


----------

